# It's all about jokes, funny pics...



## bsddaemon (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you think README dry and boring? You may think again :e



> gnome-cups-manager
> ------------------
> 
> Once upon a time there was a printer who lived in the woods.  He was a
> ...



http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bi...tion=/usr/share/doc/gnome-cups-manager/README


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 19, 2008)

Haha hilarious, Apple gears in Vista ads


----------



## Weinter (Nov 21, 2008)

Microsoft wants to hint that the users got so fed up with OS X they installed Vista instead :e


----------



## psycho (Apr 3, 2010)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------




hahaha these xkcd are crazy!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2010)

Any sysadmin worried about uptime is not worth his pay.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 4, 2010)

Grandpa is in the hospital and Grandma and Granddaughter go to pay him a visit.

Granddaughter excitedly runs ahead, into the room, and jumps up on the hospital bed.

"Grandpa!" she says, and then comes closer to whisper conspiratorially to him, "can you make a frog call when Grandma gets here?"

He smiles, "I guess.  Why, though?"

"Cos Grandma says that when you croak we're going to Disneyland!"


----------



## sossego (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a strange sense of humor.

At the store when the total comes up, I'll give an answer such as,"I'm out of cash, can I pay you in crack?"

One I made up- (If this is offensive to anyone, then I ask the moderators to remove it)
How do cannibals stay so thin?
They only eat crackers.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

If big chested women work at Hooters, where do women with only one leg work?










Ihop.


----------



## Nirbo (Apr 7, 2010)

Why does a chicken coop only have two doors?

If it had four it'd be a chicken sedan

Gets me every time. Coupe


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2010)

psycho said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now *that* was funny


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's one of my favourite Google translations from English to Latvian I wan printed in university:

English original:


> I am hard rock fan


Translation to Latvian


> Es esmu cieto ieÅ¾u ventilators



Now I'll translate this to approximately appropriate English (in terms of meaning)


> I am hard stone ventilator



It should have been


> Es esmu smagÄ roka fans


or


> Es esmu smagÄ roka cienÄ«tÄjs


----------



## psycho (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ProFTP (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ProFTP (Apr 29, 2010)

you still look toward Europe? then we go to you =)





politically incorrect!
9mm Glock. seem - 19 model. The height of this model - 127 mm
the image can be seen that the height of the pistol bullets height of 2.5 in the "belt"
bullet and a gun at the same distance from the viewer
this is based on the height of the bullet ~ 50mm, ie a NATO 7.62 bullets, but not 5.56
If you look closely, the height of the bullet + cervical sleeves in the amount of> 1 / 3 the height cartridge
at 5.56 height of this space is <1 / 3 the height of the cartridge. it is also a hint that the bullets - 7.62


----------



## psycho (May 2, 2010)

===============================================================================





===============================================================================


----------



## ProFTP (May 4, 2010)




----------



## User23 (May 4, 2010)

*Microsoft Office: Dont touch it ^^*

Microsoft Office: Dont touch it ^^

http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--Microsoft-Office-Ultimate-mit-Alarmanlage-16051.html


----------



## ProFTP (May 7, 2010)

http://www.unixnsk.ru/pic/


----------



## expl (May 7, 2010)

ProFTP said:
			
		

> http://www.unixnsk.ru/pic/
> ...



Damn, you just helped me to find my gimped wallpapers from the old days 
And there I thought I lost them for ever after hardrive fail. Miss the 1280x1024 days.

http://www.unixnsk.ru/pic/1a/97.png
http://www.unixnsk.ru/pic/1a/171.jpg
http://www.unixnsk.ru/pic/1a/134.jpg


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2010)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/bos/533096562.html


The man must have some hairy palms.
Old and funny.


----------



## roddierod (May 12, 2010)

From the freebsd-question mailing list



> I work for a young company who developed a fast download platform for huge files (we mix central servers and pear to pear).



http://marc.info/?l=freebsd-questions&m=127367155418964&w=2


----------



## Beastie (May 12, 2010)

Pear-to-pear networks are so tasty. You should all try them more often.

Star topology pear-to-pear network example: http://www.gardenaction.co.uk/images/pear_conference.jpg


----------



## psycho (May 21, 2010)

one happy winbl0ws user


----------



## fronclynne (May 21, 2010)

For some reason regex(3) is giving me the giggles: 
	
	



```
The back-reference code is subtle and doubts linger about its correctness
     in complex cases.
. . .
     There are suspected problems with response to obscure error conditions.
     Notably, certain kinds of internal overflow, produced only by truly enor-
     mous REs or by multiply nested bounded repetitions, are probably not han-
     dled well.

     Due to a mistake in IEEE Std 1003.2 (``POSIX.2''), things like `a)b' are
     legal REs because `)' is a special character only in the presence of a
     previous unmatched `('.  This cannot be fixed until the spec is fixed.

     The standard's definition of back references is vague.  For example, does
     `a\(\(b\)*\2\)*d' match `abbbd'?  Until the standard is clarified, behav-
     ior in such cases should not be relied on.
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (May 21, 2010)

psycho said:
			
		

> one happy winbl0ws user



Is it just me or does that look like Jean-Claude VanDamme?


----------



## psycho (May 21, 2010)

indeed!
i think it is him


----------



## expl (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ProFTP (May 24, 2010)




----------



## ProFTP (May 26, 2010)




----------



## ProFTP (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## graudeejs (Jun 20, 2010)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple << What it's like to own an Apple product


----------



## sossego (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## sossego (Jul 1, 2010)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ashen1/ashen/menu/build/intro.htm


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/63byd

Sometimes censorship is a bad thing.


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha OMG.


----------



## johnblue (Jul 9, 2010)

*The Matrix runs on Windows.*

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1886349


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2010)

An IT student is walking along with his bike when another IT student walks up to him and goes â€œNice bike. Where did you get it?â€

The first student says, â€œThe other day, this beautiful woman ran up to me with this bike, threw it on the ground, ripped off all her clothes and said â€˜Take anything you want!â€™â€

The first student says, â€œSo I took the bikeâ€.

The second student says, â€œGood choice. The clothes probably wouldnâ€™t have fitâ€.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

Why do programmers always confuse Halloween and Christmas?

Because 31(oct) = 25(dec)


----------



## Business_Woman (Jul 13, 2010)

*one happy Dj*

Enjoy.
http://ww.wimp.com/happiestdj/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

xaxaxxaxxaaa


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

*The worst battle rap ever.*

Look the second man! 
You will laugh to death!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpw6CzprNY


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2010)

Please don't open new topics for videos, pics, etc. This one is fine.


----------



## anomie (Jul 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Look the second man!
> You will laugh to death!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpw6CzprNY



Oddly, I already saw this clip months ago. My favorite insight from the always cerebral viewer commentary: "Eliï»¿ is one of the illest Mc ever".


----------



## chancey (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha I love this thread! Too many funny posts to quote on.


----------



## mike_s (Jul 15, 2010)

Two guys are talking to each other. The first guy: "I am going to a Unix convention tomorrow." Second guy replies: "I did not know there were so many eunuchs."


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2010)

When you delete file under Windows

```
Are you sure you want to delete .... files
```
You press Yes

```
Why?
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 27, 2010)

> You press Yes
> Why?


Because if you press No they will not be deleted


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 29, 2010)

New version of FreeBSD, a new logo


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## OldFriend (Jul 30, 2010)

*(Humor) Epic Beach Dancer!*

Just a funny guy dancing in Armazao de Pera's beach, Portugal, after smoking weed.
Have fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Xx8C7oVhg

PS: Watch out for the erection!


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## kdemidofff (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.bytelove.com/stuff/gadgets/cat_14.html


----------



## Caliante (Sep 1, 2010)

WOMEN WHO KNOW THEIR PLACE

Barbara Walters, of 20/20, did a story on gender roles in Kabul,
Afghanistan, several years before the Afghan conflict.

She noted that women customarily walked five paces behind their husbands.

She recently returned to Kabul and observed that women still walk behind
their husbands. Despite the overthrow of the oppressive Taliban regime, the women now seem to, and are happy to, maintain the old custom.

Ms. Walters approached one of the Afghani women and asked, 'Why do you now seem happy with an old custom that you once tried so desperately to change?'

The woman looked Ms. Walters straight in the eyes, and without hesitation said:

'Land Mines.'


----------



## Caliante (Sep 1, 2010)

*Job interview*

Murphy applied for a fork lift operator job at a famous Irish firm based in Dublin. A Pole applied for the same job and since both applicants had similar qualifications, they were asked to take a test and led to a quiet room with no interruptions by the Manager.

When the results were in, both men had scored 19 out of 20.

The manager went to Murphy and said, "Thank you for coming to the interview, but weâ€™ve decided to give the Pole the job."

Murphy, "And why would you be doing that? We both got 19 questions roite. This being Ireland and me being Irish surely I should get the job."

Manager, " We have made our decision not on the correct answers, but on the question you got wrong."

Murphy, " Tell me now, and how would one incorrect answer be better than another?"

Manager, " Simple. On question number 7 the Pole wrote down, 'I donâ€™t know.' You put down, â€˜Neither do Iâ€™.


----------



## sossego (Sep 5, 2010)

This explains it all.


----------



## ProFTP (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## User23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very funny to see a bear looking like a penguin! nothing against russia!

Edit: damn external links are not allowed

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/pic/bildschirmarbeiter_-_picdump_17.09.2010/#picdump-10-09-17-084-jpg


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.asciiartfarts.com/20100901.html


----------



## Beastie (Oct 7, 2010)

*User Friendly on FreeBSD*


----------



## johnblue (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## johnblue (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Crivens (Oct 29, 2010)

Explain the Internet


----------



## bleakwind (Oct 30, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Here's one of my favourite Google translations from English to Latvian I wan printed in university:
> 
> English original:
> 
> ...




This is a restaurant.


----------



## ProFTP (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Beastie (Nov 24, 2010)

This is probably very stupid, but every time I play these *<movie name> in 5 seconds* videos, I can't stop laughing.

Batman
Terminator 3
The Matrix
The Running Man
Total Recall


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 25, 2010)

http://hipsterhitler.com/2010/08/juice/
Thats. Just. Awesome.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

This made me laugh real loud:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpRqvCps_MQ


----------



## nestux (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## PseudoCylon (Dec 3, 2010)

There are hardware troubles FreeBSD cannot fix.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 3, 2010)

> There are hardware troubles FreeBSD cannot fix.


Wtf???? Oh! A dead frog!!!!


----------



## Alt (Dec 5, 2010)

"Great Knot" is really great too xD


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 6, 2010)

> There are hardware troubles FreeBSD cannot fix.


somehow it felt like something scratching my soul with long and sharp nails.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2010)

Funny video about our history
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcKIeD3RxRQ&feature=related

EDIT:
Dave Chappelle - The Niggar Family:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtqqMchhUkw
Tupac - I Wrote This Song In '94 w/ Video (Dave Chappelle):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eLABXmjySE
Dave Chappelle - Ghetto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daQ-sTGp6bM&feature=related


----------



## FRANCOIS (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.bangbug.org/:e


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday I got this on youtube


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 17, 2010)

Now that's a very family friendly clinic.


----------



## dclau (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## phil10 (Dec 20, 2010)

```
<erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2011)

While I was studding "System Analysis and blablabla-whaterer"
I decided to search for some diagram cheatsheats and came up with this


----------



## FRANCOIS (Jan 25, 2011)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/BSD_is_Dying


----------



## expl (Jan 27, 2011)

_Inception_ movie explained programmatically


----------



## FRANCOIS (Feb 2, 2011)

A grade school teacher was asking his pupils what their parents did for a living.
"Tim, you be first. What does your mother do all day?"
Tim stood up and proudly said, "She's a doctor."
"That's wonderful. How about you, Amy?"
Amy shyly stood up, scuffed her feet and said, "My father is a mailman."
"Thank you, Amy" said the teacher. "What does your parent do, Billy?"
Billy proudly stood up and announced, "My daddy plays piano in a wh*rehouse."

The teacher was aghast and went to Billy's house and rang the bell. Billy's father answered the door. The teacher explained what his son had said and demanded an explanation. Billy's dad said, "I'm actually a system programmer specializing in TCP/IP communication protocol on UNIX systems. How can I explain a thing like that to a seven-year-old?"


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

Ha, that is actually a Mark Twain joke about atheism in America, or was it Harry Truman about being a politician?


----------



## FRANCOIS (Feb 2, 2011)

I really wouldn't know about that !:e
I sort of bumped into it, found it kind of funny and thought why not post it.
Mark TWAIN certainly wrote about a lot of things some I would not post in here( highly offensive)


----------



## Alt (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually in this joke Billy's father not playing piano, it was something like "F**** with packets", in same place of course xD This gives better picture of internet


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't know what is offensive about Mark Twain, really .. great humorist.


----------



## Zare (Feb 3, 2011)

He used the word "niggers" or "negros" to describe Afroamericans in his writings. Here you can read some of his quotes on the subject, and it's pretty clear that he has no racial prejudice. But it seems to me that those were the main terms back in the day, and weren't used as insults in general rule.

I'm no expert on semantics or how those words came to be, when they become insults and all of it. Just trying to say that Mark Twain didn't use them as insults.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 3, 2011)

The Tom Sawyer novels are filled with "nigger"/"negro", but everyone used to talk like that back then. I've seen worse.

Overall, he was great, I agree.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2011)

That whole Mark Twain "nigger controversy" is the biggest pile of nonsense I've ever seen. What an unnecessary and ill-informed attack on a great writer, punishing a legacy over contemporary parlance.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Feb 4, 2011)

@DutchDaemon

oh, but the dude was also a notorious antisemite!
Despite that it's true he was genius writer.
But so were voltaire, cÃ©line also great writer and the list goes on and on.
We got to admit we live in all together different century, things that were ok back then are nowadays "politically incorrect".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2011)

Who cares? Literature (every cultural expression for that matter) should be judged in its time and place. For the record: I've heard plenty of African-Americans state that they think replacing 'nigger/negro' with 'slave' makes it even worse .. PC do-gooders ..


----------



## vdvluc (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## JuniperSprouts (Feb 8, 2011)

My mates are all obsessed with this one currently.


----------



## ProFTP (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## sossego (Feb 11, 2011)

http://mostly-harmful.net/page/36.2008


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi-tech emo


----------



## FRANCOIS (Feb 14, 2011)

Bill Gates meets Hugh Grant at a Hollywood party. They are talking and Bill says, "I've seen some great pictures of Devine Brown lately, sure would like to get together with her!"

Hugh replies, "Well Bill, you know ever since our incident, her price has skyrocketed, she's charging a small fortune."

Bill replies with a chuckle, "Hugh, money's no object to me. What's her number?"

So, Hugh gives Bill her number and Bill sets up a date.

They meet and after they finish, Bill is lying there in ecstasy, mumbling, "God... now I know why you chose the name Devine."

To which she replies, "Thank you Bill.....and now I know how you chose the name Microsoft!"


----------



## bes (Feb 24, 2011)

Amount of profanity in git commit messages per programming language.

Out of 929857 commit messages:


















Freebsd-Head:

```
cd /usr/src/
egrep -R  "*beep**beep**beep**beep*| shit | ass " --color ./
```

Show what we can see.
(This paste will expire in 29 days.)


----------



## tingo (Feb 25, 2011)

You should take the data files for fortune out of the equation first.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 25, 2011)

As I am from Poland, let me introduce to You some of 'our' beatiful Polish language:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YueWiSAOVns


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 25, 2011)

> A polski jest jezykiem ktory jest po prostu stworzony do przeklinania



bardzo smieszne :e



> pierdoliÄ‡ (to *beep**beep**beep**beep* someone/to tell bloody bollocks), przy-pierdoliÄ‡ (hit someone or something), prze-pierdoliÄ‡ (to lose sthï»¿ (eg. all money)), za-pierdoliÄ‡ (to kill), do-pierdoliÄ‡ (to overdo), na-pierdoliÄ‡ (many meanings), u-pierdoliÄ‡ (to cut down sth), wy-pierdoliÄ‡ (throw out sth), w-pierdoliÄ‡ (to beat someone), s-pierdoliÄ‡ (do sth wrong), po-pierdoliÄ‡ (said about someone nuts), pod-pierdoliÄ‡ (to steal). Also when conjugated, these words may mean different things than stated here.



Just one great comment for those who understand it


----------



## vermaden (Feb 25, 2011)

Have another one then 
http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/1183/polish2mv.jpg


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## kpedersen (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently have bought an old Thinkpad 756D to use as a wireless access point and I noticed in the Windows 95 background selector "Woman10".

It is like a desperate cry from a 10 year old IBM saying "Women use computers too! Honest!".

I chuckled


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.scientificlinux.org/documentation/graphics/logo.contest/Logo Contest/view

Is it just me or do scientists not have much of an imagination?

6 out of the 7 entries are... a tad similar lol


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 29, 2011)

So funny! for you db guys:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6995033/

backup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs


----------



## PseudoCylon (Apr 1, 2011)

The inovation of the 21st century
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html

http://mail.google.com/mail/help/images/motion/motion_printable_guide.pdf
My favourite action from the above list is "star message"

Think a moment, some of us is using this technology to post a thread...
That's funny.


----------



## Zare (Apr 1, 2011)

Think about today's date.


----------



## da1 (Apr 24, 2011)

*friends *

Pay attention to the video (scooter - friends turbo) from 00:55 onwards. 

Hahahah .. it's incredibly hilarious ))).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 25, 2011)

Scooter are the best!!l  I like this song so much: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOFc3PAQ8DQ


----------



## carlton_draught (Apr 25, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> So funny! for you db guys:
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6995033/


That is funniest thing I have seen in at least a month, maybe several. If /dev/null is fast and web-scale I will use it! :e


----------



## bes (Jun 17, 2011)

*a little lulz*

https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 21, 2011)

bes said:
			
		

> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac



Epic


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2011)

This is incredibly old and I'm actually surprised it still works. 
I'm sure you newbies haven't seen this one yet :e

`$ telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl`


----------



## fonz (Jul 19, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `$ telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl`


Whoa, it's still alive! Cool. :e

Fonz


----------



## sossego (Aug 9, 2011)

blah


----------



## FRANCOIS (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXlBVNddjpA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0fAQkaiu84

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbNVY4OPEdE


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 29, 2011)

One of great Fingerpori comics by Pertti Jarla:



Text in english:

Somewhere in the middle east:

They got me...

72 virgins are waiting for you in heaven!


----------



## Crest (Aug 30, 2011)

phil10 said:
			
		

> ```
> <erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
> ```



It happens. Get over it.


----------



## bes (Sep 6, 2011)

*The ZFS-Man story.*

pjd@ :


> Hi.
> 
> I gave a talk about ZFS during EuroBSDCon 2007, and because it won the
> the best talk award and some find it funny, here it is:
> ...


http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2007-September/003806.html


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 6, 2011)

Got funny spam email from an ideot:


> From: [red]Nadyasha[/red] Carey <[red]mohamed[/red]bongee@yahoo.com>
> Subject: I hope you will like my smile
> 
> 
> Hello!!! I Nadya. I like cooking, walking. I single and i search gentleman for create a family. I attach my photo. If it is interesting to you answer on my e-mail: _SOME FAKED EMAIL_ Your Nadya.



This one I got today, from (probably) Mohamed Bongee. lol. What a looser


----------



## vermaden (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 26, 2011)

I wrote a "service" command today, only to learn someone already did that. do'h!


----------



## Sebulon (Sep 26, 2011)

These always crack me up. Just thinking about them makes me smiley inside

http://media.photobucket.com/image/double+face+palm+/KevlarPaperclip/double-facepalm.jpg

http://bash.org/?88575

http://bash.org/?926695

/Sebulon


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 26, 2011)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> These always crack me up. Just thinking about them makes me smiley inside
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/double+face+palm+/KevlarPaperclip/double-facepalm.jpg
> 
> ...



http://bash.org/?212775
lol


----------



## kdemidofff (Sep 27, 2011)

æ¿é‡Žå‹ç¾Ž EMOBILE CM å°æ‚ªé­”ç¯‡ 30sec
http://youtu.be/TS3QKkmb4Vk


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 27, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought that's a spambot?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought same


----------



## lme@ (Sep 28, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that's a spambot?



I almost banned him.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2011)

You trigger-happy people ... sigh.


----------



## aragon (Sep 30, 2011)

I just wished her daemonware were in red... and the ad were in English.


----------



## kdemidofff (Sep 30, 2011)

*What if Operating Systems were Airlines?*



> What if Operating Systems were Airlines?




This old standby is here updated for 2012...
Air DOS 
Everybody pushes the airplane until it glides; then they jump on and let the plane coast until it hits the ground again. They then push again, jump on again, and so on...
Mac Airlines 
All the stewards, captains, baggage handlers, and ticket agents look and act exactly the same. Every time you ask questions about details, you are gently but firmly told that you don't need to know, don't want to know, and everything will be done for you without your ever having to know, so just shut up.

Windows Air 
The airport terminal is pretty and colourful, with friendly stewards, easy baggage check and boarding, and a smooth take-off. After about 10 minutes in the air the plane explodes with no warning whatsoever.

Fly NT (pre-release)
The passengers march out onto the runway, say the password in unison, and form the outline of an airplane. Then they all sit down and make a whooshing sound just like they were really flying.

NT Air (post-release)
Just like Windows Air, but costs more, uses much bigger planes, and takes out all the other aircraft within a 40-mile radius when it explodes.

UNIX Airways
Everyone brings one piece of the plane along when they come to the airport. They all go out on the runway and put the plane together piece by piece, arguing non-stop about what kind of plane they are supposed to be building.

Linux Air
Disgruntled employees of all the other OS airlines decide to start their own airline. They build the planes, ticket counters, and pave the runways themselves. They charge a small fee to cover the cost of printing the ticket, but you can also download and print the ticket yourself. When you board the plane, you are given a seat, four bolts, a wrench and a copy of the seat-HOWTO.html. Once settled, the fully adjustable seat is very comfortable, the plan leaves and arrives on time without a single problem, the in-flight meal is wonderful. You try to tell customers of the other airlines about the great trip, but all they can say is, "You had to do what with the seat?"

Air Taligent 
You apply for a ticket 24 to 36 months in advance, paying a large application fee. Then you are alerted that "exclusive" ticket slots will be available, but on a first-come-first-served basis. There is no scheduled departure time for any flight, but the "exclusive" ticket will ensure you get your seat on the first flight.. whenever that is. After purchasing this "exclusive" ticket upgrade, at an exorbitant price, you never hear from Air Taligent again. After 8 months you call the airline and ask them about the status of your flight. They politely inform you of a "slight slip" in the take-off schedule and advise you to call again in about 6 months. At this point you are somewhat irate and the Taligent ticket agent offers you this consolation: you're entitled to a privileged "simulation" of what the flight would be like once they do build the plane -- just stop by any time.

Newton Airways 
After buying your ticket 18 months in advance, you finally get to board the aircraft. Upon boarding you are asked your name. After 46 repetitions, the crew member recognizes your name and you are permitted to take a seat. Just as you are sitting down, the steward announces that you will have to repeat the boarding process because they are out of room and need to re-count to see how many more passengers they can admit.

Palm Air
You are astonished at the number of passengers who can sit comfortably in the tiny and elegant airframe. You are also astonished, though less pleasantly, when your itinerary reveals 14 stopovers on your way across country . . . for refueling.

keywords: plastic bags, windowse, linuxe, cannabis


----------



## anomie (Sep 30, 2011)

It's hard to not love this thread.


----------



## freethread (Oct 1, 2011)

The *kdemidofff* post recall me something similar (I souldn't post things like this)
car balk


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 1, 2011)

GNU Hurd airways
The plane is still in construction and awaiting takeoff.


Android airways
The plane flies very beautifully and extremely fast. That is, after you've reflashed the autopilot with CyogenPilot, installed & configured a bunch of new stewardesses, and run "Stewardess killer" every once in a while. Too bad the plane has to land once a hour to refuel.


Oracle Airways
This information is proprietary knowledge. Please contact an Oracle ales representative.


CentOS airways
Great robust plane. Too bad it's 60 years old and flies at the speed of an unladen African swallow.


----------



## fonz (Oct 1, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Please contact an Oracle ales representative.


I've never had an Oracle ale, are they any good?

Fonz


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 1, 2011)

Cygwin Airways
You sit back and relax in the familiar and comfortable aeroplane and enjoy the flight. However you wake up to realize that you havn't actually gone anywhere. You then take a look around and realize you are not in an aeroplane at all, but instead sitting on a park bench with a hangover...


----------



## Slurp (Oct 1, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> I've never had an Oracle ale, are they any good?
> 
> Fonz



This information is proprietary knowledge. Please contact an Oracle ales representative.


----------



## fonz (Oct 1, 2011)

*Oracle... idiots*



			
				Slurp said:
			
		

> This information is proprietary knowledge. Please contact an Oracle ales representative.


With plenty of good ales out there, I don't think it's particularly wise for Oracle to make it so difficult for prospective customers to sample their beers :e

Fonz


----------



## ChalkBored (Oct 2, 2011)

I smell another Oracle lawsuit coming.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/240952/google_tries_its_hand_at_beer.html


----------



## draco003 (Oct 2, 2011)

the invisible passwd: ***** http://bash.org/?244321

so there i was in this hallway right... http://bash.org/?99060

caps lock http://bash.org/?835030


----------



## FRANCOIS (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re2Oh4rxN6w


----------



## Crivens (Oct 6, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> GNU Hurd airways
> The plane is still in construction and awaiting takeoff.


... and when the plane is ready to take off, you find that aeroplanes are a thing of the past and there exists no airport to land the thing on. You turn back and find the runway you started from being turned into a giant ad-board to be seen from orbit. Cou can not land because the paint is still wet. The HOWTO tells you this will be addressed in the next release. 

iOS Airlines:
All is shiny and looks really hip, you find that you are glued into your seat and can not bring any magazine or book which the plane manufacturer does not approve of. You can not really talk the the next guy. You sometimes hear a sniffing sound from where your personal data is stored, but that is OK. At least everybody tells you so.


----------



## draco003 (Oct 7, 2011)

String Theory lol xD

eternal_flame

stephen_hawking


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

Just when you think you've seen it all ...

DOS on DOPE is the modern MVC framework built on the awesome power of batch files.


----------



## Slurp (Oct 21, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Just when you think you've seen it all ...
> 
> DOS on DOPE is the modern MVC framework built on the awesome power of batch files.



Oh my....


It's one of the most impressive pointless exercises I've seen in a while.


----------



## frijsdijk (Oct 29, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Any sysadmin worried about uptime is not worth his pay.



So right!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 29, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## aragon (Oct 30, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Unbelievable!


This one too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp-OtbZEuEc


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 30, 2011)

Is riding everywhere!!!! I like Danny Macaskill a lot  This is his best video I guess


----------



## Crivens (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yeah : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXW0bx_Ooq4


----------



## FRANCOIS (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHosLhPEN3k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1fISh-pag

 Write in C
 ~~~~~~~~~~
 When I find my code in tons of trouble,
 Friends and colleagues come to me,
 Speaking words of wisdom:
 "Write in C"

 As the deadline fast approaches,
 And bugs are all that I can see,
 Somewhere, someone whispers:
 "Write in C"

 Write in C, Write in C,
 Write in C, oh, Write in C
 LOGO's dead and buried,
 Write in C

 I used to write a lot of FORTRAN,
 For science it worked flawlessly
 Try using it for graphics!
 Write in C

 If you've just spent nearly 30 hours
 Debugging some assembly,
 Soon you will be glad to
 Write in C

 Write in C, Write in C,
 Write in C, yeah, Write in C
 Only wimps use BASIC
 Write in C

 Write in C, Write in C
 Write in C, oh, Write in C
 Pascal won't quite cut it

 Write in C

 Write in C, Write in C,
 Write in C, yeah, Write in C
 Don't even mention COBOL
 Write in C


----------



## roddierod (Dec 2, 2011)

Truly one of the funnier youtube videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM&feature=related


----------



## Beastie (Dec 29, 2011)

Video game "Mongols" LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFUx8-3Y-oc


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 29, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Truly one of the funnier youtube videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM&feature=related



Jesus Christ. "tracer tee". Thanks for making my day lololol.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 30, 2011)

I punched the screen the moment he started typing *tracert http:// ...*. And Windows executes it too! And then one of the biggest delusions I've ever heard ensued. This cannot be serious


----------



## bbzz (Dec 30, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I punched the screen the moment he started typing *tracert http:// ...*. And Windows executes it too! And then one of the biggest delusions I've ever heard ensued. This cannot be serious



Wait...wait.

I refuse to believe he can be... The kid's must be trolling....right? Please say yes.


----------



## freethread (Dec 30, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I punched the screen the moment he started typing *tracert http:// ...*. And Windows executes it too!...



lol you're right, it executes it, foolproof

update:

and also this, but the result is the same
[CMD="C:\>"]tracert ftp://google.com[/CMD]
[CMD="C:\>"]tracert abc://google.com[/CMD]


----------



## roddierod (Dec 30, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Wait...wait.
> 
> I refuse to believe he can be... The kid's must be trolling....right? Please say yes.



I don't know...I watched a couple more of his videos and they are all like this. Either this kid is some comic genius because he so deadpan or he is one of the worst "hackers" ever.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's serious. He may have spent some time on Ubuntuforums to learn those sweet computer hacking skills.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Jan 2, 2012)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure he's serious. He may have spent some time on Ubuntuforums to learn those sweet computer hacking skills.



you are being mean to that poor kid(It could be a girl tho, the voice is rather ambiguous):e
@SOSSEGO :
You're welcome.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 2, 2012)

Who would like to try this also?

Damn, this looks impressive.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## bbzz (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy crap! But, it must be a joke...


----------



## bbzz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is same guy, what a scholar


----------



## j4r3ck (Jan 5, 2012)

"The Pianist"


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 5, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Truly one of the funnier youtube videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM&feature=related



I fear for the future of our species.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 6, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> I fear for the future of our species.



That comment made my day


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 6, 2012)

Gandalf performs the intro to "Fresh Prince in Bel Air"
http://www.dump.com/2011/09/17/ian-mckellen-impression-fresh-prince-of-bel-air-remix-with-music-video/

/Sebulon


----------



## bluetick (Jan 9, 2012)

One evening a husband, thinking he was being funny, said to his wife, 'Perhaps we should start washing your clothes in 'Slim Fast'. Maybe it would take a few inches off of your butt!' 

His wife was not amused, and decided that she simply couldn't let such a comment go unrewarded. 

The next morning the husband took a pair of underwear out of his drawer. 'What the heck is this?' he said to himself as a little 'dust' cloud appeared when he shook them out. 

'Bev', he hollered into the bathroom, 'Why did you put talcum powder in my underwear?' 

She replied with a snicker. 'It's not talcum powder; it's 'Miracle Grow'!!!!!


----------



## vermaden (Feb 17, 2012)

censorship fail 





best table ever ...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a perfect idea from my home!!!!


----------



## athos (Feb 20, 2012)

Mugs made of win!

http://nostarch.com/mug.htm

http://nostarch.com/mugperl.htm


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 5, 2012)

https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=closed

Check date of first closed issue in the list and read the PR

Article on h-online
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/i...highlights-Ruby-on-Rails-problem-1463207.html


----------



## peetaur (Mar 7, 2012)

http://serverfault.com/questions/29...ve-him-the-information-he-wants/293254#293254



> A security auditor for our servers has demanded the following within two weeks:
> 
> A list of current usernames and plain-text passwords for all user accounts on all servers
> A list of all password changes for the past six months, again in plain-text
> ...









> I forget where, but I found this app online that would estimate how long it'd take to brute-force your password. I don't know what the brute-force or hashing algorithms it assumed were, but it estimated something like 17 trillion years for most of my passwords...  â€“ Jul 29 '11 at 5:11
> 10
> 
> the online app I found to estimate password strength had a different (and possibly more accurate) approach: for every password, it returned "Your password is insecure - you just typed it into an untrusted web page!" â€“ Jul 29 '11 at 5:49
> ...


----------



## roddierod (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if the security auditor is a idiot or a genius in this case, but from my experience I'm going to have to go with the 1st choice.


----------



## _martin (Mar 7, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the security auditor is a idiot or a genius in this case, but from my experience I'm going to have to go with the 1st choice.



Unfortunately judging from my experience they are more often idiots than not. A lot of them got that position just by "standard process", i.e. somebody did quit and he/she became a security expert in the instance. 

Not so long ago we had an audit on our environment; big concern was that our motd is not right. Sigh .. But keeping 777 permissions on very important data were OK cause .. y'know .. nobody was able to set the SAP "thingy" right.

And you would wonder how many users worldwide have 'Monday01' as a password.


----------



## peetaur (Mar 7, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=closed
> 
> Check date of first closed issue in the list and read the PR
> 
> ...



This email I got today reminded me of this post. 



> A security vulnerability was recently discovered that made it possible for an attacker to add new SSH keys to arbitrary GitHub user accounts. This would have provided an attacker with clone/pull access to repositories with read permissions, and clone/pull/push access to repositories with write permissions. As of 5:53 PM UTC on Sunday, March 4th the vulnerability no longer exists.
> 
> While no known malicious activity has been reported, we are taking additional precautions by forcing an audit of all existing SSH keys.
> 
> ...


----------



## fonz (Mar 7, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> And you would wonder how many users worldwide have 'Monday01' as a password.



Too true, unfortunately.

I used to occasionally run Jack the Ripper at my old university (CS department no less!) and pass the results on to the sysadmin. The userbase consisted of a couple of hundred accounts and I cracked 10 or 15 passwords on average. It wasn't even uncommon for people to use their username as their password :r


----------



## peetaur (Mar 8, 2012)

```
SELECT count(*) c, password
FROM user
GROUP BY password
HAVING c>1
ORDER BY c DESC
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2012)

The Real World and Unix Philosophy...   by Bob Peirce

Last night I dreamed that the Real World had adopted the Unix Philosophy.

I Went to a fast-food place for lunch. When I arrived, I found that the menu
had been taken down and all the employees were standing in a line behind the
counter waiting for my orders.

Each of them was smaller than I remembered. There were more of them than I'd
ever seen before and they had very strange names on their name tags.

I tried to give my order to the first employee, but he just said something
like
"syntax error." I tried another employee with no more luck.  He just said
"Eh?", no matter what I told him.  I had similar experiences with several
other employees. (One employee, named "ed", didn't even say "Eh?"... he just
looked at me quizzically.)

Disgusted, I sought out the manager, at least it said "man" on his name
tag and
asked him for help. He told me that he didn't know anything about "help" and
to try somebody else with a strange name for more information.

The fellow with the strange name didn't know anything about "help" either,
but
when I told him I just wanted to order he directed me to a girl named "oe"
who handled order entry. (He also told me about several other employees I
couldn't care less about, but at least I got the information I needed.)

I went to "oe" and when I got to the front of the queue she just smiled at
me. I smiled back. She just smiled some more. Eventually I realized that
I shouldn't expect a prompt.

I asked for a hamburger.  She didn't respond, but since she didn't say
"Eh?", I knew I'd done something right. We smiled at each other a little
while
longer, then I told her I was finished with my order. She directed me to the
cashier, where I paid and received my order.

The hamburger was fine, but it was completely bare... not even a bun.
I went back to "oe" to complain, but she just said "Eh?" a lot. I went to
the manager and asked him about "oe." The manager explained to me that "oe"
had thousands of options, but if I wanted any of them I'd have to know in
advance what they were and exactly how to ask for them.

He also told me about "vi", who would write down my order and let me correct
it before it was done and how to hand the written order to "oe". "vi" had a
nasty habit of not writing down my corrections unless I told her that I
was about to make a correction, but it was still easier than dealing directly
with "oe."

By this time I was really hungry, but I didn't have enough money to order
again, so I figured out how to redirect somebody else's order to my plate.
Security was pretty lax at that place.

As I was walking out the door, I was snagged by a giant Net. I screamed and
woke up.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 11, 2012)

The Magical iPad!

Cracks me up every time


----------



## _martin (Mar 11, 2012)

peetaur said:
			
		

> ```
> SELECT count(*) c, password
> FROM user
> GROUP BY password
> ...



So what was the biggest 'c' on big production DB ?


----------



## Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=shoot%20self%20in%20foot%20programming&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CD4QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fm5p.com%2F~pravn%2Ffoot.html&ei=o6tfT5LDH4zTgQfUttWUCA&usg=AFQjCNEarU619a970v3twBYAHCLSON5iqw


----------



## peetaur (Mar 13, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> So what was the biggest 'c' on big production DB ?



I'll leave that to your imagination. [and I never actually looked in a "big" production DB with such a query, just small call center staff table sorts of things]


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2012)

I named my kitten SchrÃ¶dinger.


----------



## saxon3049 (Mar 25, 2012)

That has to be one of the best cat names ever.


----------



## athos (Mar 25, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> I named my kitten SchrÃ¶dinger.



Is he alive? XD


----------



## saxon3049 (Mar 25, 2012)

athos said:
			
		

> Is he alive? XD



Asking that question collapsed the field and made the kitten implode, Feel good about what you have just done? You just made a kitten implode.


----------



## athos (Mar 25, 2012)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Asking that question collapsed the field and made the kitten implode, Feel good about what you have just done? You just made a kitten implode.




In fact, in an alternate world, he is still alive, doing some science, and giving cakes away.
:e:e:e


----------



## fonz (Mar 26, 2012)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Asking that question collapsed the field and made the kitten implode


I thought it was poisoned  :r

Fonz


----------



## ring_zero (Mar 31, 2012)

Over zealous autoconfig:
http://xkcd.com/416/

And this one too
http://xkcd.com/421/

And this one
http://xkcd.com/421/


----------



## peetaur (Apr 1, 2012)

ring_zero said:
			
		

> Over zealous autoconfig:
> http://xkcd.com/416/
> 
> And this one too
> ...



The last 2 are the same.


----------



## ring_zero (Apr 2, 2012)

peetaur said:
			
		

> The last 2 are the same.



Oops.  I meant to post this one.
http://xkcd.com/424/


----------



## freethread (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone missing missy?


----------



## greg (Apr 21, 2012)

Also I find it funny the Ruby on Rails sponsor uses PHP...
http://rubyonrails.org/  (see bottom)
http://37signals.com/index.php


----------



## Crivens (Apr 22, 2012)

And here we have a reason not to use bing!
There is so much WTF converging on that idea, it makes me cringe.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## peetaur (Apr 23, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> And here we have a reason not to use bing!
> There is so much WTF converging on that idea, it makes me cringe.



I would be more worried not that bing utilizes such a technology, but that such a technology exists. That is what that particular personal information data mining tool was designed for.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 23, 2012)

peetaur said:
			
		

> I would be more worried not that bing utilizes such a technology, but that such a technology exists. That is what that particular personal information data mining tool was designed for.


Too true. Wanna bet who will have also access to the information? Or for what reason?


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Too true. Wanna bet who will have also access to the information? Or for what reason?



Solution: don't use Facebook.
Except that it won't help when they take the same technology to the other social networks, the ones you have chosen to use instead of Facebook.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 24, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> Solution: don't use Facebook.
> Except that it won't help when they take the same technology to the other social networks, the ones you have chosen to use instead of Facebook.



When I was young, Pluto was still a planet  And yes, I am a luddi when it comes to social networks which are not on paper :stud


----------



## kpa (May 7, 2012)

This a computer version of "Who's on first" -routine by Abbott and Costello:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M

UNIX Consultant

Customer calls a UNIX consultant with a question.

Customer: What is the command that will tell me the revision code of a program?
UNIX consultant: Yes, that's correct.
Customer: No, what is it?
UNIX consultant: Yes.
Customer: So, which is the one?
UNIX consultant: No. 'which' is used to find the program.
Customer: Stop this. Who are you?
UNIX consultant: Use 'who am i' not 'who r yoo'. You can also 'finger yoo' to get information about yoo.
Customer: All I want to know is what finds the revision code.
UNIX consultant: Use 'what'.
Customer: That's what I am trying to find out. Isn't that true?
UNIX consultant: No. 'true' gives you 0.
Customer: Which one?
UNIX consultant: 'true' gives you 0. 'which programname'.
Customer: Let's get back to my problem. What program? How do I find it?
UNIX consultant: Type 'find / -name it -print' to find 'it'. Type 'what program' to get the revision code.
Customer: I want to find the revision code.
UNIX consultant: You can't 'find revisioncode', you must use 'what program'.
Customer: Which command will do what I need?
UNIX consultant: No. 'which command' will find 'command'.
Customer: I think I understand. Let me write that.
UNIX consultant: You can 'write that' only if 'that' is a user on your system.
Customer: Write what?
UNIX consultant: No. 'write that'. 'what program'.
Customer: Cut that out!
UNIX consultant: Yes, those are valid files for 'cut'. Don't forget the options.
Customer: Do you always do this?
UNIX consultant: 'du' will give you disk usage.
Customer: HELP!
UNIX consultant: 'help' is only used for Source Code Control System.
Customer: You make me angry.
UNIX consultant: No, I don't 'make me' angry, but I did 'make programname' when I was upset once.
Customer: I don't want to make trouble, so no more.
UNIX consultant: No 'more'? 'which' will help you find 'more'. Every system has 'more'.
Customer: Nice help! I'm confused more now!
UNIX consultant: Understand that since 'help' is such a small program, it is better not to 'nice help'. And 'more now' is not allowed but 'at now' is. Unless, of course, 'now' is a file name.
Customer: This is almost as confusing as my PC.
UNIX consultant: I didn't know you needed help with 'pc'. Let me get you to the Pascal compiler team...


source: http://www.jokebuddha.com/Unix#ixzz1u8isq543


----------



## Beastie (May 14, 2012)

Okay?


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2012)

If you have time watch these links right now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkLtXfsPqVQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0&feature=related ( 5,000,000,000 X 140,000,000 resolution isn't very good I guess :e)


----------



## hitest (May 28, 2012)

Years ago Bob Hope walks up to Bing Crosby who is standing outside watching his mansion burning to the ground.

Bob Hope:  "What's new?"


----------



## UNIXgod (May 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0pPfyYtiBc


----------



## _martin (May 28, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0pPfyYtiBc



Imagine writing code on that _"electronic correspondence machine"_ )
But I must say the vision was fulfilled completely.


----------



## peetaur (May 29, 2012)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> If you have time watch these links right now:
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0&feature=related ( 5,000,000,000 X 140,000,000 resolution isn't very good I guess :e)




Here's a classic more extreme version of that: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUFkb0d1kbU


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 29, 2012)

http://prostopleer.com/tracks/5383314Dbjk
flash req'd.


----------



## freethread (May 29, 2012)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0&feature=related ( 5,000,000,000 X 140,000,000 resolution isn't very good I guess :e)



lol, once it was called science fiction.

http://youtu.be/QkcU0gwZUdg


----------



## saxon3049 (May 29, 2012)

peetaur said:
			
		

> Here's a classic more extreme version of that:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUFkb0d1kbU



Red Dwarf is a classic comedy, it was a pistake of the Deckard thing and most CSI shows that always get the vital clue from the reflection of the killers face in the dog turd on Saturn taken with the Hubble telescope that happened to be passing overhead. 



			
				mharvey87 said:
			
		

> If you have time watch these links right now:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0&feature=related ( 5,000,000,000 X 140,000,000 resolution isn't very good I guess :e)



Yeah, NCIS is just about acceptable, Pauley Perrette and Cote de Pablo make it more than watchable though and some of the episodes are funny, but CSI and CSI NY are unwatchable.


----------



## Beastie (May 30, 2012)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> most CSI shows that always get the vital clue from the reflection of the killers face in the dog turd on Saturn taken with the Hubble telescope that happened to be passing overhead.


b^.^d
So true!



			
				saxon3049 said:
			
		

> CSI and CSI NY are unwatchable.


And Miami is even worse with all those cool shades and sexy high heels and mini skirts when it looks like this in reality.
Those series and most movies are produced by computer illiterate morons. Even "classics" such as War Games or more recent ones such as Hackers are filled with ridiculously overblown feats based on a complete misunderstanding of computers and technology in general.

An old article on Cracked: http://www.cracked.com/article_15229_5-things-hollywood-thinks-computers-can-do.html


----------



## roddierod (May 30, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Those series and most movies are produced by computer illiterate morons. Even "classics" such as War Games or more recent ones such as Hackers are filled with ridiculously overblown feats based on a complete misunderstanding of computers and technology in general.



I don't know if you guys "across the pond" were witness to the "wonderfulness" of the series 24, I used to watch it just to laugh at all the crazy computer stuff. But this thread reminds me of my favorite, when Jack Bauer found the terrorist hard drive hidden in a wall, he plugged it into his computer and it was encrypted...not to worry, the tech back at CTU asked him for the hard drive model number and once he had that the tech told ok just hit ctrl-q (or some key combo) and that broke the encryption. I tried to find that on youtube but no luck.


----------



## shitson (Jun 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/kzSYt-8pOCk


----------



## kpa (Jun 8, 2012)

Crypto, is it safe?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IORrWYGlZuQ


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 13, 2012)

http://ompldr.org/vZDBhdg.jpg


----------



## kr651129 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.insidesocal.com/click/viman.bmp


----------



## sossego (Jul 10, 2012)

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/capbug/4SqlzkJPDHM


----------



## Crivens (Sep 26, 2012)

That did they think?
Snake Oil
Or smoke, for that matter?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU



			
				ComputingForensic said:
			
		

> I will make teh gooee application in mah visual basic to track the killer's IP!


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO9J5H9Nm4c&feature=related

This one had me literally laughing for sometime.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 5, 2012)

The Geekiest License Plates of All Time


----------



## jwele (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jwele (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 19, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Truly one of the funnier youtube videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM&feature=related



I really hope this kid is just screwing around...cause this is insanely funny.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thats whats funny about it, he is being serious. HAHA.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## bbzz (Nov 14, 2012)

TeeHee


----------



## Crivens (Nov 20, 2012)

Worship me!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuggMzIrDqo


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2012)

> This completely explains itself. In 1976, the Soviet Union had perfected a humanoid robot who's primary function was to entertain and overwhelm. You can see why this controversial video has until now, been kept vaulted away. It's potential effects on the planet's collective consciousness can not be understated.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSA_sWGM44


----------



## Crivens (Nov 21, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSA_sWGM44



That is from the soundtrack of the 10h LOTR special!


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> That is from the soundtrack of the 10h LOTR special!



OMG trolololing for 10 freaking hours. I can't believe I sat through that whole thing. It was like compiling world on a 30mhz celeron


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2012)

The youtube clip claims that it's the original, go figure


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 22, 2012)

"I'll tell you when it's over, just keep flying you blasted bird!"   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47zgYQO-ow4


----------



## Sebulon (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ma, look it's me!

http://roligarebakning.se/Djavul

/Sebulon


----------



## Beastie (Nov 24, 2012)

40 Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2011 (NSFW!)


----------



## _martin (Nov 24, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> 40 Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2011 (NSFW!)



 lol , this is definitely something worth sharing in my office though ;-)


----------



## Crivens (Nov 24, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> 40 Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2011 (NSFW!)



Ok, that will give some sore bellymuscles from laughing. AI FTW!


----------



## Majorix (Nov 24, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> 40 Funniest AutoCorrects Of 2011 (NSFW!)



They are just made up. Waste of time.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 24, 2012)

Meh, who care? Jokes too are made up. Should we stop telling them and start burning joke books?
Oh and laughing is good for your health 

More NSFW material: 30 Unintentionally Inappropriate Domain Names


----------



## _martin (Nov 24, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> More NSFW material: 30 Unintentionally Inappropriate Domain Names



I was tempted to buy wheresmyb!tches.at but then I realized I really don't have purpose for that domain ;-) 
Had to put ! to bypass filtering here.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766



This is actually a response to this gross negligence to their user base:
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> This is actually a response to this gross negligence to their user base:
> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182



I don't know which is worse. That kid with his tracerT video who didn't know what he was doing, or these people who know full well. At least the kid was funny, this borders on the absurd.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 26, 2012)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> Hey ma, look it's me!
> 
> http://roligarebakning.se/Djavul
> 
> /Sebulon



I have this but the tails tend tear off:

http://bsd-geek.de/pics/Beastie_Cookies.JPG


----------



## Sebulon (Nov 30, 2012)

lme@ said:
			
		

> I have this but the tails tend tear off:
> 
> http://bsd-geek.de/pics/Beastie_Cookies.JPG



Naw, too bad. DoesnÂ´t matter, IÂ´ll have to get one anyway, just for the sheer 1337ness of it

/Sebulon


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 30, 2012)

if any more points fell off those pitchforks, you'd have to label that picture NSFW.


----------



## sossego (Dec 2, 2012)

Purchased two stuffed Opus the Penguin dolls from Goodwill today. 
Supernerdy.
They'll be a present for some peoples.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2012)

Is the first time I see one like this!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 2, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Is the first time I see one like this!



That's even worse than using him to sell pizza.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2012)

I dunno if the pizza company will pay for image rights, but certainly is really striking.

Be alert to this kind of stuff


----------



## kpa (Dec 2, 2012)

If you drink, don't drive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f2wyyKGN7Y


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

This is so funny. It's a screencast of FreeBSD inside a VM. The user keeps calling the kernel hurd. Can't find nano and completely fails when he refers to OSX explaining that FreeBSD hurd is sort of like it but more like arch and gentoo are closer to the original unix. lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVPezmZctFQ


----------



## bbzz (Dec 8, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss.
I wish you could slap people trough the internet.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 9, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss.
> I wish you could slap people trough the internet.



Amen to that... Maybe like this.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 9, 2012)

Heck yes. Hydraulic quad-damage feedback.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## bbzz (Dec 10, 2012)

Vermadeeeen :beer :e


----------



## bbzz (Dec 10, 2012)

That's just wrong....and many more here!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 10, 2012)

*Oh, my God!*

My bad, fun pics  to make Him laugh for free,  Jesus will love us for sure :e


----------



## _martin (Dec 10, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> That's just wrong....and many more here!



That just reminded me two, good old sayings:

_Jesus saves! .. and makes incremental backup.
God is real .. if not defined as an integer._


----------



## bbzz (Dec 10, 2012)

Since we'r on the subject, this is one of my favs.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 11, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> That just reminded me two, good old sayings:
> 
> _Jesus saves! .. and makes incremental backup.
> God is real .. if not defined as an integer._



Or "Jesus saves, he takes half damage" (D&D player owned car bumper sticker)


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## peetaur (Dec 12, 2012)

Some highly innovative howtos can be found online, such as:

Defraggle your motherdisc!

http://www.datadocktorn.nu/us_frag1.php


----------



## Sebulon (Dec 13, 2012)

peetaur said:
			
		

> Some highly innovative howtos can be found online, such as:
> 
> Defraggle your motherdisc!
> 
> http://www.datadocktorn.nu/us_frag1.php



Ah yes, we Swedes and our "mothermodems"... Very knowledgeable

"Andreas Hedlund has gone through all imaginable software problems. Now he has reached the hardware, the Mothermodem, the very heart of the hard drive, is broken."

/Sebulon


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2012)

Beat Street Santa's Christmas Xmas Rap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh8hB1tAip8

I find it epic.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dQiXHf0CEE


----------



## kpa (Dec 15, 2012)

O Christmas Tree.... TIMBEEEEERRRRR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0_CctDH1gE


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 15, 2012)

*Christmas shopping*








*Must change to:*


----------



## kpa (Dec 20, 2012)

"The perfect Christmas gift for the ambitious astronomer."

http://www.firstlightoptics.com/clearance/hubble-cassegrain-reflector-telescope.html?fb_action_ids=560421357305857&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=246965925417366


----------



## kpa (Dec 21, 2012)

Today's recycling tip from gmail:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=571110189570307&set=a.246942241987105.79661.100000139944069&type=1&theater


----------



## bbzz (Dec 26, 2012)

*giggles


----------



## kpa (Dec 28, 2012)

Why the long face?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499809320063429&set=a.170805802963784.39347.166337376743960&type=1&theater


----------



## bbzz (Dec 28, 2012)

That... scares the sh!t out of me.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Crivens (Jan 4, 2013)

So there is twitter on the enterprise?

Beam me up!


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 4, 2013)

*command line version of xkcd webcomic*

http://uni.xkcd.com/


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 5, 2013)

*Funny bug reports*

Launchpad not still get boring after...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

*Discovering FreeBSD...*





OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2013)

Developer outsources himself: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/.


> In his performance assessments by the firm's human resources department, he was the firm's top coder for many quarters and was considered expert in C, C++, Perl, Java, Ruby, PHP, and Python.


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 16, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Developer outsources himself: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/.



I always wondered about telecommuters outsourcing their work. Now I know that at least one person out there has done it.


----------



## fonz (Jan 16, 2013)

To be fair, I think one has to give the guy at least some credit for thinking of this. It sure is creative 

Fonz


----------



## _martin (Jan 16, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Developer outsources himself: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/.



Well, he was a good project manager at least. He was able to manage - something many "kindermanagers" can't do and they stick around in the office anyway. 

I'm curious if we was an expert or not. I don't think he just blindly passed the code from others (so he had to do a quality control). 

We have an office joke from this actually - we would like to see that team. Many of you know why


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 16, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Developer outsources himself: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/.



Yep a kind of wise guy, sure that he can find a better job maybe something like consultor expert in how do nothing productive for an enterprise


----------



## fonz (Jan 31, 2013)

Found on a VGA Planets site (by the way: any FreeBSD users playing the game?).


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 8, 2013)

*FreeBSD - Greatest Hits*

Tracklist:


> re@ Don't let us down
> Imagine there's no INDEX
> It's the Last 4-RELEASE For A While (It's 4.10)
> Help!
> ...



FreeBSD Songbook (Lyrics) :e


----------



## Crivens (Feb 13, 2013)

Argh!


----------



## sossego (Feb 13, 2013)

Why did the fly go to the optometrist?

He couldn't see shit.


----------



## da1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Argh!



hahahahha .. ESP ???? hahahahha


----------



## Crivens (Feb 14, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> hahahahha .. ESP ???? hahahahha



Yep, that got me also. That guy owes me a new keyboard.

If you want to have more laughs at ESP, use $SEARCH_ENGINE end look for James Randi and how he trolled the CIA remote viewing project. That guy is definitely on my list of people to have a beer with.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure if you're aware of this, but Randi doesn't drink ...


----------



## bbzz (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Crivens (Feb 18, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Not sure if you're aware of this, but Randi doesn't drink ...



I am, and sadly he decided to live in Florida.

But a cup of tea would be nice, too, and might be arranged when he next comes to england.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Have ever wondered about Wisdom of the Ancients?

...It is extremely true :e


----------



## Crivens (Feb 21, 2013)

Wisdom of the ancients? There has been some trouble reaching them, and technologiy seems not to be helping.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 21, 2013)

@Crivens

Thanks, is nice to liven up breaks and to burst out laughing... webcomic added to markers list. So wisdom of the ancients is closely related to good mood


----------



## Crivens (Feb 22, 2013)

Heard about the google stores?


----------



## Criosphinx (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone reads Foxtrot comics?

http://www.gocomics.com/foxtrotclassics/2013/02/22


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 22, 2013)

Criosphinx said:
			
		

> Anyone reads Foxtrot comics?
> 
> http://www.gocomics.com/foxtrotclassics/2013/02/22



This is also new for me! I support the revolution of comic ... again thanks


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> I support the revolution of comic


Then I take it you're familiar with User Friendly?

http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990320
http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20000810

Edit: Note to add: It appears that there haven't been any new cartoons coming out for a few years. But at least you'll have more than a decade worth of comics to enjoy. By all means browse the archives.


----------



## sossego (Mar 5, 2013)

Stupidity knows no limits:

http://www.seattlebikeblog.com/2013...not-good-for-the-environment-should-be-taxed/

There will probably be a "dookie tax" proposed soon because of the methane released from our arses.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/WLzeQMj.png


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 8, 2013)

Where is the 'ANY' key?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 8, 2013)

Bad JAVA programmer graffiti! :e







```
public class foo {
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        while (true)
            System.out.println("PENIS");
    }
}
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 8, 2013)

> Where is the 'ANY' key?


Ok. Now I can say that I have seen everything in my life!


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 8, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. Now I can say that I have seen everything in my life!



COMPAQ manufacturer had received many customer inquiries about a missing "any" key on the keyboard, that they decided to devote a FAQ-topic to it.

More about the topic, read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Any_key.


----------



## taz (Mar 9, 2013)

hahahah reading comments just made my day:

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?78470-FreeBSD-Works-On-AMD-KMS-BHyVe-Clang


----------



## Crivens (Mar 9, 2013)

taz said:
			
		

> hahahah reading comments just made my day:
> 
> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?78470-FreeBSD-Works-On-AMD-KMS-BHyVe-Clang



... more clorine in the gene pool.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2013)

taz said:
			
		

> hahahah reading comments just made my day:
> 
> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?78470-FreeBSD-Works-On-AMD-KMS-BHyVe-Clang



I which I've never read that, cause right now I feel like hitting *CthuIhux* in a face couple of times. I got really annoyed (didn't finish reading the thread, which I wouldn't shouldn't even start) by that *dumb troll*.


----------



## taz (Mar 9, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I which I've never read that, cause right now I feel like hitting *CthuIhux* in a face couple of times. I got really annoyed (didn't finish reading the thread, which I wouldn't even start) by that *dumb troll*.



I don't know...his ignorance just made me laugh...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 9, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I which I've never read that, cause right now I feel like hitting *CthuIhux* in a face couple of times. I got really annoyed (didn't finish reading the thread, which I wouldn't even start) by that *dumb troll*.



That's what low-quality trolls are trying to achieve.  Lacking the ability to make a positive contribution, they try to stir up anger.  It is just so... sad.  Somehow it's even worse if they actually believe what they are saying.

Occasionally, there is a high-quality troll, an effort to entertain, or to bring attention to something.  Those are rare, but memorable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_tree_hoax


----------



## freethread (Mar 14, 2013)

WOM datasheet for FINO buffer applications


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That's what low-quality trolls are trying to achieve.  Lacking the ability to make a positive contribution, they try to stir up anger.  It is just so... sad.  Somehow it's even worse if they actually believe what they are saying.
> 
> Occasionally, there is a high-quality troll, an effort to entertain, or to bring attention to something.  Those are rare, but memorable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_tree_hoax



A troll is not the same thing as a hoax.

In any case, to put things in perspective, there are much, *much* more serious trolls to worry about.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 14, 2013)

> there are much, much more serious trolls to worry about.


Probably a flame starter, however I don't see any point in denouncing people for the fact that they find something funny which you do not. 

Also, never heard of the girl before the link came up here.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 20, 2013)

Inside job theory


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 21, 2013)

This Is What A Scientist Looks Like


----------



## Crivens (Mar 25, 2013)

Something for the break, but be warned: it contains some very sad creatures.
Ever wondered what happens to the cuddly soft toys when they are mistreated? Click down-right edge on the game.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2013)

Bumper sticker seen today:


> If loud pipes save lives, imagine what learning to ride that thing could do.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 26, 2013)

Javascript Tearable Cloth Simulation.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2013)

Small translation from BS to readable.

Oh, and this is my #500


----------



## vermaden (Apr 4, 2013)

> - Java and Javascript are completely different languages.
> - Not completely. Both have arrays and use braces.





			
				Crivens said:
			
		

> Oh, and this is my #500


Nice, keep them coming


----------



## fonz (Apr 4, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Oh, and this is my #500


Congrats, keep them coming :beer And be thankful that it's "only" your 500th post on these forums. Had you made your 500th skydive, you would have owed a *lot* of beer :beergrin


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 4, 2013)

You probably know this



> Windows: A 32 Bit Shell For A 16 Bit Operating System, Originally Written For An 8 Bit Processor On A 4 Bit Bus By A 2 Bit Company That Can't Stand 1 Bit Of Competition!



http://www.anvari.org/fortune/Quota...any-that-cant-stand-1-bit-of-competition.html


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 6, 2013)

My code made it to a Hollywood Movie :e


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 7, 2013)

Although there's already a "screenshots" thread elsewhere, this particular screenshot is SO hideous, I didn't want to tempt the ban hammer by putting this there. This has got to be the most AWFUL theming of FreeBSD *evar!* It's SO hideous, I'm going to post a link to it rather than posting it directly in order to minimize the harm to eyeballs that it would cause without prior warning. Be governed accordingly!

Click here: http://tinypic.com/r/4pwdww/6 You were warned!


----------



## sossego (Apr 7, 2013)

Who did you set up that system for?


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 7, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Who did you set up that system for?



Oh noes ... I won't name names. One of our beta testers went and did that, a 43 year old man who obviously has some "issues." I'm still rinsing out my eyes after seeing that, and they're still stinging.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 7, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Who did you set up that system for?



*Pssst* <hush hush> That's the default fallback in Win9 in case you do not like the new tiled layout. 

That, or someone wants to shock&awe some teenage girl out of the unicorn phase


----------



## bbzz (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't get it, what's wrong with it?


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 8, 2013)

bbzz said:
			
		

> I don't get it, what's wrong with it?



To me, it's hideous, but I suppose to Bronies ...


----------



## Beastie (Apr 9, 2013)

Worst First Day at Work


----------



## Crivens (Apr 10, 2013)

That's from "Dead like me", pretty wired series IMHO.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 10, 2013)

Play Cool Ascii Games for free.

Enjoy


----------



## _martin (Apr 12, 2013)

@vermaden's comics reminded me the old classic:


----------



## Crivens (Apr 22, 2013)

Be warned! Also, some more nice things on there, so you may lose some time on that page.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.meehancartoons.com/index.html


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 26, 2013)

The Best Way To Improve Code Performance :e


----------



## sossego (Apr 26, 2013)

That was rich. I'm taking it that the artist's first language is not English.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 26, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> That was rich. I'm taking it that the artist's first language is not English.



Sure, his author is Salvatore Iovene a computer programmer from Naples (Italy).


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

There's something about this that just makes me happy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJXXckWLc0E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 28, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's something about this that just makes me happy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJXXckWLc0E&feature=youtu.be



Now THAT is one bikeshed I refuse to paint!


----------



## da1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I wonder how does the guy plan on staying still on the bike (ie: on a red stop) .


----------



## KNOStic (Apr 29, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> I wonder how does the guy plan on staying still on the bike (ie: on a red stop) .



That was one of the more amusing bits in the video. When in such situation, he wiggled the wheels and tried to continue rolling in whatever direction possible, and thanks to other cyclists interfering with traffic, he was able to do so.

If I had such a bike, I would seriously consider installing "feet" in case there was nowhere to go and actually HAD to stop. 

I was waiting to see if he'd get a haircut going under that bridge as well. The ceiling was only a couple of "inches" from his knuckles as he noted. I can certainly see why wblock was amused!


----------



## Crivens (May 10, 2013)

Old ./. new - you may ignore the car if you want.


----------



## Crivens (May 11, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> I wonder how does the guy plan on staying still on the bike (ie: on a red stop) .



In Europe, no problem. Here, the traffic lights are before the crossing, so you can hold on to one. Or a handy tree. You would have more problems going up or down a small mole hill without toppling over. And I'd suggest some good parachute experience, this looks about the height they use for fall training, but @fonz might know better.

But riding that thing in a country where the power cabeling is above ground, knowing that I sit on a lightning rod... *shudder*


----------



## da1 (May 12, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Here, the traffic lights are before the crossing



Mostly, but not always. In Berlin for instance, there are quite a few that are not before he crossing.


----------



## cpm@ (May 12, 2013)

Awesome BSD Custom License Plate 







http://www.unix.org/license-plate.html.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Awesome BSD Custom License Plate


----------



## sossego (May 19, 2013)

Thread parodies:
"Your worst day as a normal person"
"Shit! Every damn thing has gone wrong."


----------



## Crivens (Jun 4, 2013)

Interview much?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2013)

That reminded me of this: If Architects Had to Work Like Web Designers.


----------



## da1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Interview much?



This is so true =))


----------



## jozze (Jun 7, 2013)

I found some nice .gifs:

http://cdn.list25.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/invisiblewall.gif
http://cdn.list25.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/anotherskateboard.gif
http://cdn.list25.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/logicfail1.gif

and some creepy family photos:
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/weird_97.jpg
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/weird_59.jpg
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/weird_64.jpg
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/weird_69.jpg
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/weird_75.jpg

Also, there is this classical Flat Earth Society, which isn't a joke. They actually believe the Earth is flat.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 9, 2013)

Log in


----------



## kpa (Jun 9, 2013)

They fight crime:

http://www.theyfightcrime.org/


----------



## Beastie (Jun 9, 2013)

CSS in Real Life


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 18, 2013)

"Pypes" - A simple browser game (JavaScript).

ATTENTION! It's very addictive.


----------



## jozze (Jun 20, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> "Pypes" - A simple browser game (JavaScript).
> 
> ATTENTION! It's very addictive.



I played it for a few hours ... boy does the time fly by! :e In one game, however, I didn't need all the pieces to finish -- there were two excess pipes. I'm saying it, because I find it interesting, that on the map with dimensions 7x7 one could still find cases that have ambiguous solutions...


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 20, 2013)

Based on the original puzzle game Pipe Mania. To kill time is funny


----------



## Beastie (Jun 20, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> In one game, however, I didn't need all the pieces to finish -- there were two excess pipes. I'm saying it, because I find it interesting, that on the map with dimensions 7x7 one could still find cases that have ambiguous solutions...


Even on a 5x5 you can sometimes get extra pieces.


By the way, there are two similar games in the ports tree:
games/xpipeman
games/rezerwar


----------



## _martin (Jun 20, 2013)

As we had this U.S. government spying in our off-topic, picture that says it all:


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 23, 2013)

The Animals House of the Rising Sun Old School Computer Remix.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 24, 2013)

And when these things grow up, they play metal.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 24, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> And when these things grow up, they play metal.



I'll like to meet this metal robot band. I'm a big fan :e


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## graudeejs (Jul 14, 2013)

Tap It: The NSA Slow Jam (featuring @goremy)


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 14, 2013)

Steve Jobs vs Bill Gates. Epic Rap Battles of History Season 2.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 16, 2013)

Sometimes, old jokes can still be fun.


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2013)

"Mozart Opera" by Victor Borge. If you like musical humor he was the funniest man on earth:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ4ZNbiO15M


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 28, 2013)

Time at your own pace.

Its worth reading the backstory of this webcomic.


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Jul 31, 2013)

Why I love you FreeBSD, and your documentation.


----------



## bkouhi (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi. These are two interesting website:

How many people are in space right now?
What happened in my birth year?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 1, 2013)

Great websites, thanks for sharing, mate!


----------



## ChalkBored (Aug 2, 2013)

KARNVORbeefRAGE said:
			
		

> Why I love you FreeBSD, and your documentation.




http://xckd.com/349/


----------



## KARNVORbeefRAGE (Aug 2, 2013)

http://xkcd.com/963/

* Thank goodness this isn't essential anymore...


----------



## jh20001 (Aug 7, 2013)

I love the epic rap battles.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2013)

*People who highlight minor grammar points are amazing*

People who highlight minor grammar points are amazing.



> The ability to spot a minor grammar error is proof that you are amazing, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Researchers at the Institute for Studies found that people who loudly exclaim about apostrophes and â€˜who versus whomâ€™ are actually better than everyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 24, 2013)

How a Programmer Can Discover an Asteroid.

Feel like an astrophysicist from home :OOO


----------



## sossego (Sep 1, 2013)

http://science.slashdot.org/story/1...id-discovered-at-uranuss-leading-trojan-point


Ahhhh, slashdot, why? Why? Why?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 4, 2013)

A fool and his money speak louder than words.


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 4, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> A fool and his money speak louder than words.


_â€œA little knowledge spoils the whole barrel.â€_ Exactly the reason why I quit my previous jobâ€¦ :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## cpm@ (Sep 5, 2013)

Yum! Yum! Is so malicious, but he fits very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check this one:
http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=Daemonette.


> The copyright and ownership of all these pictures remains with their creators. All images were kindly donated or freely found on the Internet â€” if a picture should not be here please contact me and offending images will be removed.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been quite a fan of the Hackles comic, even though I was quite a Solaris advocate back then and the comic is focussed around Linux. And although it's more than 10 years old and no longer maintained I still like browsing it every once in a while.





But they also had a good dose of self reflection too; here a new programmer is hired:





And although jokes like these have been done numerous of times I still consider it funny (and relevant):


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, it's not a picture and because I'm starting my weekend in a few minutes (I took Thursday and Friday off) I'm going to post it anyway.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...9a931/upgrading-from-windows-7-32bit-to-64bit

With a username like @fwitt this has to be a troll. Still quite funny though.


----------



## fonz (Sep 11, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Still quite funny though.


The point being that the average Windows user is haplessly illiterate?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 13, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Well, it's not a picture and because I'm starting my weekend in a few minutes (I took Thursday and Friday off) I'm going to post it anyway.


First of all I hope you're enjoying your weekend! I'm still working here, though fortunately with a nice cool beer, but I've got some code I need to finish up on. But I'm going to have my moment next week (upcoming Tuesday). I'm taking Tuesday and Wednesday off to optimally enjoy the release of GTAV :e



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...9a931/upgrading-from-windows-7-32bit-to-64bit
> 
> With a username like @fwitt this has to be a troll. Still quite funny though.


When it comes to trolls there is one true classic in my opinion; the one on the Oracle forums. It has been taken down and unfortunately I can't find any archives, but that was a true classic. First someone started how MySQL was better than Oracle, which got some responses.

Then he started in the likes of (I'll spare the ALL CAPS but will quote what I recall): "MySQL is better bcase Oracle sucks. Oracle sucks bcase it has too many docs". (give or take, it's been a while).

What amazed me is that after this post the bomb went off. Flaming, explaining, flaming the explainers, fights... At approximately 15 posts per page this whole thing went on for at least 50 more pages. It was by far the best troll I ever came across.

Now, the only two reasons I'm posting is because we're off-topic anyway, I hope someone else remembers this one (maybe even has some material saved?) and third because it's weekend and I had a beer.

Whoops, That's four.

So the only four reasons I'm posting...


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 30, 2013)

Now I can say that: Hey, it's me! 

http://eightbit.me/


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Oct 3, 2013)

Found it somewhere long back.



Regards.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 3, 2013)

xaxaxaxaxa


----------



## freesbies (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Beastie (Oct 3, 2013)

Candidates for the Darwin Awards: Woman killed and man loses legs after train hits them during sex on the tracks


----------



## roddierod (Oct 8, 2013)

I love Google translate:

http://translate.google.com/transla...a/novia-alexis-muestra-conejo-alfonso-2726229


----------



## sossego (Oct 8, 2013)

I was bored.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## morbit (Oct 10, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Candidates for the Darwin Awards: Woman killed and man loses legs after train hits them during sex on the tracks



Don't judge!


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 11, 2013)

The F*** word.

It's very interesting, A short story of the F-word.


----------



## break19 (Oct 12, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> The F*** word.



Speaking of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OktHj6iVoQg


----------



## freesbies (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Crivens (Oct 23, 2013)

Safety learning material. Yes, it's in German, but you do not really need to understand the language.


----------



## shitson (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2013)

Above image violates copyright: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_Daemon#Copyright (not your problem, the pizza place's).

By the way: the website's link to http://www.devilspizza.com.au/images/logo.jpg is gone. Maybe someone else noticed.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Nov 2, 2013)

Does this mean some of us have to dress up in black suites and sunglasses?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 3, 2013)

A pretty fun game called ztype.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 4, 2013)

Craigslist: Help me keep the shell people alive


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2013)

Side effects of mobile games - click to enlarge picture.


----------



## beatgammit (Nov 4, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> A pretty fun game called ztype.



Dang, only 48.5 WPM, I usually do better than 70 in these things. My problem was that I'd miss the first letter and it would happen to be the beginning of another word, so I'd spend a second or two finding that word...


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 4, 2013)

Got this error this morning; made me chuckle.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 5, 2013)

beatgammit said:
			
		

> Dang, only 48.5 WPM, I usually do better than 70 in these things. My problem was that I'd miss the first letter and it would happen to be the beginning of another word, so I'd spend a second or two finding that word...



Well done, on my first try I obtained a bad score just 32.2 WPM :e 

The rest of statistics were: 

Level: 11
Final Score: 637
Accuracy: 86.4%

PS. I'm very untrained.
PSS. Of course, I will improve my score.
PSSS. Note that to be more funny, all people who play should have to post their scores.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 10, 2013)

Have fun, IE is EVIL!


----------



## sossego (Nov 12, 2013)

Keeps you from being *THOR!*


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 12, 2013)

Will only really be funny to the people who know the Warhammer 40k universe....






















Also Techpriests!


----------



## Crivens (Nov 13, 2013)

Someone has some software for this dude? Cray-1 or X-MP. Please note how he recovered the discs - great work. And a nice addition to the geek-desk, I would say.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's funny or just karma in action.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## jrm@ (Nov 20, 2013)

*The Ultimate Emacs User*


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 22, 2013)

Is that an elephant in the picture next to the monitor?


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 22, 2013)

Original cracked story: http://www.cracked.com/article_19585_6-real-acts-self-defense-too-awesome-action-movie_p2.html



> n Manchester, England, a group of lazy car thieves were walking down the street, just trying all of the car doors and hoping for an open one. Lo and behold, glory and hallelujah, they found one! Geoff's gettin' his Burberry on tonight, yo! Inside, the boys found a sweet haul of stereo equipment, personal valuables and, oh yeah -- four armed members of the British Army's Special Air Service.
> 
> militaryphotos
> If we had a picture of those kids' reaction faces, we'd never need to run another article.
> ...


And one of the many articals that inspired it.


----------



## sossego (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2594

The last panel is great.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Nov 30, 2013)

@@jrm

Nice one. The computer screen looks exactly like one of my earlier screenshots. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## Yvan (Dec 5, 2013)

*FreeBSD Kitten runs top #mewnix*

I walked away for a few minutes and apparently the kitten decided to monitor top; then fell asleep.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: FreeBSD Kitten runs top #mewnix*

Looks familiar. One of my cats has a tendency to lay on top of the keyboard. Which triggers the keyboard bell after a while.


----------



## fonz (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: FreeBSD Kitten runs top #mewnix*



			
				Yvan said:
			
		

> I walked away for a few minutes and apparently the kitten decided to monitor top; then fell asleep.


Awww, cute    Thanks for posting it. I'm not sure if that sort order is going to work, though.


----------



## sossego (Dec 12, 2013)

At the point of division by zero, you either say it can be or can't be done. Why not both? The universe is a infinite set of finite probabilities driven by our desires.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 9, 2014)

http://xkcd.com/518/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad I never got that tattoo

Things you might not know about Bruce Schneier (Probably can't stop a chainsaw bare-handed though)


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes I can sit back and laugh at myself with others.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode ... /index.htm


----------



## Crivens (Mar 28, 2014)

We may all have attended meetings like this, have we?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2014)

Crivens said:
			
		

> We may all have attendet to meetings like this, have we?


If you haven't had a meeting like that you haven't worked in IT long enough


----------



## sossego (Apr 21, 2014)

America "Where the phones are smarter than the people"


----------



## sossego (May 2, 2014)

I am a moth riding the fart of an elephant.


----------



## kpa (May 5, 2014)

The original trolls at it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJNxj1FdKuo


----------



## _martin (May 5, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> The original trolls at it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJNxj1FdKuo



I always loved them . My favorite scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGfx3QAV64M


----------



## Crivens (May 17, 2014)

I just came across some blast from the past and literaly started to ROFL.


----------



## tzoi516 (May 29, 2014)

Got this from Darknet off of Facebook.


----------



## ChalkBored (May 29, 2014)

Luckily there are a couple of bashisms in that Russian roulette code.


----------



## sossego (Jul 9, 2014)

I grabbed a piece of slick cardboard, climbed a small grassy hill, and proceeded to
slide down it a few times.


----------



## sossego (Aug 12, 2014)

I propose the Network Lawyer Protocol

```
Error 666: Lawyer from Hell
```


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 24, 2014)

The bug, the fix, the code, what the developer probably did after fixing it.


----------



## youngunix (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Crivens (Oct 26, 2014)

Carpetsmoker said:


> The bug, the fix, the code, what the developer probably did after fixing it.



The fun part I see is that the last link gives me this. Was that intentional?


----------



## da1 (Oct 27, 2014)

The image says it all


----------



## freethread (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahahah, at least the start button was screwed in the right place. There are still those 'baby cubes'...


----------



## _martin (Oct 30, 2014)

You never know who tries to gain an access to your system


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (Oct 31, 2014)

matoatlantis said:


> You never know who tries to gain an access to your system ;-)



The login ID starts with 666. Confirmed Cat=Satan.

Regards.


----------



## fonz (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## asteriskRoss (Nov 14, 2014)

You take the blue pill: the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill: you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.


----------



## HarryE (Nov 28, 2014)

Have fun! http://www.sjacob.org/home/humour/PC-UNIX.html


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 9, 2015)

I liked it!

http://www.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/p/keep-calm-and-install-freebsd/


----------



## protocelt (Jan 16, 2015)

Depending on your sense of humor...
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671


----------



## Crivens (Jan 16, 2015)

Ohh, yes. Bumblebee reloaded.


----------



## retrogamer (Jan 26, 2015)

Technically a funny video, but this seemed like the thread for it:


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 12, 2015)

Proud of Spanish engineers breaking the mould at Apple:


----------



## User23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Old but true


----------



## protocelt (Mar 23, 2015)

Things IT people *never* say...


----------



## Beastie (Apr 22, 2015)

This science nerd parody of Taylor Swift's "Style" song cracks me up!


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 24, 2015)

If only someone had introduced him to FreeBSD first. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/colorado-man-shoots-computer-gets-firearms-citation-1.3043563


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's the power of Windows.

I had a good co-working of mine who took a hammer to a hard drive with windows on it, then returned the tower and bought a Mac. lol


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 27, 2015)

Found this gem a few days ago.


----------



## KNOStic (May 4, 2015)

Finally, a breakfast cereal for us!


----------



## hukadan (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## cpm@ (Jul 31, 2015)

hukadan said:


>


Detailed explanation: http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/09/fox-news-explaining-github-funniest-thing-youll-see-today/


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2015)

Have you read: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-programmer-joke ?


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## cpm@ (Aug 3, 2015)

fnoyanisi said:


>


It would be better refer to "_upgrade to Windows 10_"


----------



## fnoyanisi (Aug 3, 2015)

cpm said:


> It would be better refer to "_upgrade to Windows 10_"



Here it comes....


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 3, 2015)

Hehehe, nice one!


----------



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 12, 2015)

*WE DON`T DRINK AT WORK (in RUSSIA)*!


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 22, 2015)

My new boxer shorts are about to arrive...


----------



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 27, 2015)

Browser Meeting ;-)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2015)

Andreas Tieben said:


> Browser Meeting ;-)


I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. And it's oh so true.


----------



## hukadan (Nov 4, 2015)

Being asked by my computer every now and then at work if I want to upgrade to Windows 10, this picture made me laugh. One more reason to lock unattended laptops


----------



## Crivens (Nov 5, 2015)

That is ... that is worse than stealing them!

edit: HooYah - this it posting #1000. wish I had a more witty reply for this number. But well, it's just a number


----------



## freethread (Nov 5, 2015)

Crivens said:


> That is ... that is worse than stealing them!



The old joke of the 'lion' and the 'gazelle'. Every morning a 'microsoft' wake up and...


----------



## _martin (Nov 5, 2015)

> edit: HooYah - this it posting #1000. wish I had a more witty reply for this number. But well, it's just a number



Not quite a round number yet. You must wait for 1024th post


----------



## Crivens (Nov 5, 2015)

matoatlantis said:


> Not quite a round number yet. You must wait for 1024th post


The round number would be 3141 (E-3), if I am not mistaken


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2015)

Found this image in a news story today (Norwegian only, sorry) and immediately started thinking: FreeBSD in cars? Hmmm


----------



## Crivens (Jan 22, 2016)

Ever wondered why we have `less` and `more`, which are basically symlinks?

Whenever I install something from sources, I go to the directory and type
`more README` 
and
`less BUGS`

Maybe this is some kind of cargo-cult, but who cares. I wonder who else does this...


----------



## kpa (Jan 22, 2016)

That reminds me of:

http://langevin.univ-tln.fr/cours/UPS/extra/unix-shell-jokes.txt


----------



## Crivens (Jan 22, 2016)

kpa said:


> That reminds me of:
> 
> http://langevin.univ-tln.fr/cours/UPS/extra/unix-shell-jokes.txt


... and in SUN networks there was almost always one machine called 'elvis', so `ping elvis` would output *elvis is alive*.


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 17, 2016)

https://xkcd.com/327/


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 17, 2016)

https://xkcd.com/117/


----------



## johnblue (Feb 19, 2016)

First they came for the verbs, and I said nothing because verbing weirds language. Then they arrival for the nouns, and I speech nothing because I no verbs.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2016)

I won't have a cold, thanks to...


----------



## Crivens (Feb 21, 2016)

Error Messages can be some fun.


----------



## tingo (Feb 22, 2016)

Error messages can also be Haiku: http://8325.org/haiku/
(not sure if this has been posted already)


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...nting-lpd.html#printing-lpd-filters-stairstep


----------



## Crivens (Mar 22, 2016)

I came across this webpage to illustrate the .xxx domain meaning. And it's the first hit when you $SEARCHENGINE the 4 words. Oh my...


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 22, 2016)

It's a matter of perspectives after all... or not?


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 29, 2016)

Never, ever to be messink with evil genius wannabe coder, da. 
(http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20000728)


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 30, 2016)

Language evolution among geeks. 
(http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19990815)


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 19, 2016)

From Jack Ganssle's joke archive
Juha


----------



## Kalero (May 5, 2016)

Does anybody remember a pic comparing operating systems with different kind of vehicles, Linux as a soviet tank and FreeBSD as a bigger tank? I found it funny but I can't find it now


----------



## Crivens (Jul 26, 2016)

I just ran into this thing.


----------



## hukadan (Nov 8, 2016)

I participated to an Ekiden this Weekend and here are the results. If we had known about our fifth relay runner's talents, we would have told him to run 10km instead.


----------



## da1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Kalero said:


> Does anybody remember a pic comparing operating systems with different kind of vehicles, Linux as a soviet tank and FreeBSD as a bigger tank? I found it funny but I can't find it now


http://www.globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/cars-as-oss.jpg


----------



## Kalero (Nov 17, 2016)

da1 said:


> http://www.globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/cars-as-oss.jpg



It was not this one :/ I remember it showed Linux as a soviet tank, with a red star or some soviet symbol, and FreeBSD as a panzer, a nazi tank with a cross or something like that. But I can not find it! Many thanks da1


----------



## da1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Ah, I don't know that one, sorry.


----------



## Maxnix (Dec 12, 2016)

Music and coding


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2016)

Andreas Tieben said:


> *WE DON`T DRINK AT WORK (in RUSSIA)*!



Xaxaxaaaxaxaaaxxxa


----------



## Maxnix (Dec 25, 2016)

An important reminder these days.


----------



## scottro (Jan 6, 2017)

I found this video of Ryan Reyolds interviewing Hugh Jackman to be hysterical.  Probably best for comic fans, but I'll just point out, for those who look at it without background....
In Hugh Jackman's Wolverine movie, Reynolds played a Deadpool (though I don't remember if they called him that or not) who had his mouth sewn shut and shot laser beams out of his eyes, both of which don't fit Deadpool at all. The Internet was outraged.  
Reynolds is married to the actress Blake Lively.


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 17, 2017)

Isn't that hard being a sysadmin after all...


----------



## Maxnix (Nov 17, 2017)

A nice story from The Register's On-Call weekly column :
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/17/on_call/


----------



## ArmandB (Nov 21, 2017)

Maxnix said:


>



That's funny. I guess it's not that hard after all.


----------



## Maxnix (Nov 22, 2017)

Command line love! <3


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 27, 2018)

"You need to rescue the princess with code - but sometimes your code doesn't work and the princess is a dragon and you're a fish."

Source:  https://toggl.com/programming-princess


----------



## Beastie (Jan 27, 2018)

The Windows Waltz:


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 29, 2018)

"Dirty sex"


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## _martin (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Atarian (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's my favourite, has me giggling every time I read it:

https://www.freebsd.org/internal/code-of-conduct.html


----------



## Crivens (Mar 2, 2018)

You're Drinking Too Much Coffee When . . . 

Juan Valdez named his donkey after you.
You ski uphill.
You get a speeding ticket even when you're parked.
You speed walk in your sleep.
You have a bumper sticker that says: "Coffee drinkers are good in the sack."
You answer the door before people knock.
You haven't blinked since the last lunar eclipse.
You just completed another sweater and you don't know how to knit.
You grind your coffee beans in your mouth.
You sleep with your eyes open.
You have to watch videos in fast-forward.
The only time you're standing still is during an earthquake.
You can take a picture of yourself from ten feet away without using the timer.
You lick your coffeepot clean.
You spend every vacation visiting "Maxwell House."
You're the employee of the month at the local coffeehouse and you don't even work there.
You've worn out your third pair of tennis shoes this week.
Your eyes stay open when you sneeze.
You chew on other people's fingernails.
The nurse needs a scientific calculator to take your pulse.
Your T-shirt says, "Decaffeinated coffee is the devil's coffee."
Your so jittery that people use your hands to blend their margaritas.
You can type sixty words per minute with your feet.
You can jump-start your car without cables.
Cocaine is a downer.
All your kids are named "Joe."
You don't need a hammer to pound in nails.
Your only source of nutrition comes from "Sweet & Low."
You don't sweat, you percolate.
You buy milk by the barrel.
You've worn out the handle on your favorite mug.
You go to AA meetings just for the free coffee.
You walk twenty miles on your treadmill before you realize it's not plugged in.
You forget to unwrap candy bars before eating them.
Charles Manson thinks you need to calm down.
You've built a miniature city out of little plastic stirrers.
People get dizzy just watching you.
When you find a penny, you say, "Find a penny, pick it up. Sixty-three more, I'll have a cup."
You've worn the finish off your coffee table.
The Taster's Choice couple wants to adopt you.
Starbucks owns the mortgage on your house.
Your taste buds are so numb you could drink your lava lamp.
You're so wired, you pick up AM radio.
People can test their batteries in your ears.
Your life's goal is to amount to a hill of beans.
Instant coffee takes too long.
You channel surf faster without a remote.
When someone says. "How are you?", you say, "Good to the last drop."
You want to be cremated just so you can spend the rest of eternity in a coffee can
You want to come back as a coffee mug in your next life.
Your birthday is a national holiday in Brazil
You'd be willing to spend time in a Turkish prison.
You go to sleep just so you can wake up and smell the coffee.
You're offended when people use the word "brew" to mean beer.
You name your cats "Cream" and "Sugar."
You get drunk just so you can sober up.
You speak perfect Arabic without ever taking a lesson.
Your Thermos is on wheels.
Your lips are permanently stuck in the sipping position.
You have a picture of your coffee mug on your coffee mug.
You can outlast the Energizer bunny.
You short out motion detectors.
You have a conniption over spilled milk.
You don't even wait for the water to boil anymore.
Your nervous twitch registers on the Richter scale.
You think being called a "drip" is a compliment.
You don't tan, you roast.
You don't get mad, you get steamed.
Your three favorite things in life are...coffee before and coffee after.
Your lover uses soft lights, romantic music, and a glass of iced coffee to get you in the mood.
You can't even remember your second cup.
You help your dog chase its tail.
You soak your dentures in coffee overnight.
Your coffee mug is insured by Lloyds of London.
You introduce your spouse as your coffeemate.
You think CPR stands for "Coffee Provides Resuscitation."
Your first-aid kit contains two pints of coffee with an I.V. hookup


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 5, 2018)

As a coffee drinker myself, I would add number 78.) Christmas gift of Decaffeinated Coffee was a sad, sad Christmas morning.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 5, 2018)

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2712/4501618730_0999b6a273_b.jpg


----------



## hukadan (Mar 9, 2018)

For the ones who have to deal with node.js applications.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 10, 2018)

hukadan said:


> I participated to an Ekiden this Weekend and here are the results. If we had known about our fifth relay runner's talents, we would have told him to run 10km instead.


True story: A few years ago, our son started high school (in the US, that's in 9th grade).  For a sport, he wanted to do soccer (and ended up doing that, rather well), so he put his name and student ID number on the list for soccer.  But just in case something happened, he also put himself on the list of students with an interest in track and field (in other languages that's called "light athletics", like running and jumping).  When he was accepted into the soccer team, he gave up on track and field.  One of the reasons for him being accepted is that he is actually a pretty fast runner (good for a forward), and very good at reacting and jumping (which is why he ended up as goalkeeper).

But for some reason, his student ID number was still on the list for track and field.  He never went to practices, and he never went to any competitions.  And then at some competition, his student ID number was entered by mistake after a 200m run, and because he was on the list, it was not rejected.  He quickly found out when the other students congratulated him on his great result.  A few weeks later, we by coincidence looked at the web site with sports results, and he was the second faster 200m runner in the history of the high school!  Even though he had never run that distance seriously, and never participated in a competition.  So he went to the coach, and said that this must be some sort of mistake.  But the coach said that they have no record of who really ran that time (since the records are kept by computer), and invalidating it now after many weeks would cause serious trouble (for example the standing of the school track and field team in comparison to other schools would change), and it would be a lot of work to change, therefore it's best to just leave it alone.  So our son officially remains the 2nd fastest student at his high school on the 200m run, without every having run that distance.  He is not at all proud of that.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 10, 2018)

From here.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 11, 2018)

DutchDaemon said:


> <snip>how to build a horse</snip>


Sorry, I had to   We're in offtopic (I honestly double checked) so.. ehm.

You Sir are evil. It was a fine Saturday evening when I went through your post after having downed a few beers. I am still laughing even though I knew all the jokes already. I am a vivid Java programmer. Not an expert one! But I use the language quite often because it's my favorite. And oh my word, did this hit the hammer on the nail (  ).

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 11, 2018)

The Python one is really funny.  That's often been my experience with Python libraries: You want something done, like parse content out of badly formatted HTML pages, or display graphs, hook to a Modbus device.  You can find pretty good libraries, but they typically get you 100% to a place that's not exactly your goal but pretty close.


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 17, 2018)

When you think you’ve finished the project, but actually you haven’t… at all…


----------



## Crivens (Mar 17, 2018)

Maxnix: "... and that's when I shot  him, your honor."


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 23, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Maxnix: "... and that's when I shot  him, your honor."


I hope there are a lot of developers among jury members!


----------



## Crivens (Apr 1, 2018)

Let me show you where the FreeBSD foundation has just been offered free office space!

Edit: note the date.


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 1, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Let me show you where the FreeBSD foundation has just been offered free office space!


Maybe this is an effect of the new CoC?


----------



## joyescape (Apr 10, 2018)

When you are trying to sneak out, but it is too late when you realize that windows are not a great alternative to cat doors. I just hope that the poor furball is safe.


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 26, 2018)

Q: What do you call the Best Buy employee lunchroom?
A: the Gadgeteria!


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Maxnix (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## kpedersen (Jun 26, 2018)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## mrclksr (Jun 27, 2018)

Source


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Crivens (Jul 3, 2018)

That was mean of you, that poor kid will need therapy later.


----------



## _martin (Jul 4, 2018)

Recently I saw this on twitter that made me smile .. the caption is _"90% of all code comments"_


----------



## Maxnix (Jul 5, 2018)

The importance of keeping things simple...


----------



## Crivens (Jul 6, 2018)

Maxnix -Bingo!


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Sensucht94 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 8, 2018)

That's funny.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow, I even remember that cover.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 8, 2018)

Unix is dead, long live Unix!


----------



## Maxnix (Jul 23, 2018)

Before going serverless, think twice!


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 3, 2018)

The most exciting game (for developers!)


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 11, 2018)

Unexplained phenomena.


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 12, 2018)

Paradoxes


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 16, 2018)

Right to be forgotten...


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 17, 2018)

I think this is great!

http://jurassicsystems.com/

But the best bit is when you type:
(Make sure to be running the browser on a FreeBSD system)


```
$ access security
$ access security grid
$ access main security grid
```

For those who know the film well... you might be expecting something a bit different. Though it is still pretty funny.

*Adobe flash, strikes again!*


----------



## Crivens (Aug 17, 2018)

kpedersen the funny thing is, you are about to make me install flash. Naughty boy, very naughty.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I think this is great!
> 
> http://jurassicsystems.com/
> 
> ...



I started to play with this one `display zebraGirl.jpg`


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 17, 2018)

kpedersen, did you try asking for access with the "magic word"?


----------



## Maelstorm (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/91205043@N03/9434324445/

https://xkcd.com/936/


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 17, 2018)

Maxnix said:


> kpedersen, did you try asking for access with the "magic word"?



The magic word being "Dilophosaurus"? harhar 

(The source code is available on github. I am very tempted to replace the Adobe Flash crap with HTML5 so we can see it in all its glory )


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 17, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> The magic word being "Dilophosaurus"? harhar


Nah, I think a more simple "please" will give you a surprise (although not very useful)! 


kpedersen said:


> (The source code is available on github. I am very tempted to replace the Adobe Flash crap with HTML5 so we can see it in all its glory )


Let us know in that case.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 17, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> View attachment 5108


Now it's the inverse.


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 22, 2018)

Voting software


----------



## sko (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2018)

sko said:


> View attachment 5244


Lol, reminds me of Xorg.      A great piece of Software, but indeed, unless you go with something like Ubuntu or Manjaro or TrueOS where everything is already there, you'll need to install a lot...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2018)

Maxnix said:


> Voting software


But if the SoC is *BSD, isn't that all that matters?      The voting system can either crash ugly, or crash smoothly, and with excellent documentation.


----------



## sko (Aug 23, 2018)

RedPhoenix said:


> Lol, reminds me of Xorg.      A great piece of Software, but indeed, unless you go with something like Ubuntu or Manjaro or TrueOS where everything is already there, you'll need to install a lot...



This is true for pretty much every new "platform independent" tool which "only relies on Framework X". Tried to build something that uses Electron a few days ago - the actual tool should be ~5MB in size, but building Electron and all its dependencies added ~800MB to my /usr/src and was failing with errors left and right


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2018)

sko said:


> This is true for pretty much every new "platform independent" tool which "only relies on Framework X". Tried to build something that uses Electron a few days ago - the actual tool should be ~5MB in size, but building Electron and all its dependencies added ~800MB to my /usr/src and was failing with errors left and right


And it's not available to install via pkg??   :O   Man, that makes me scared to make any real big C Programs that rely on much more than the standard *nix Libraries.   XD


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2018)

sko said:


> This is true for pretty much every new "platform independent" tool which "only relies on Framework X". Tried to build something that uses Electron a few days ago - the actual tool should be ~5MB in size, but building Electron and all its dependencies added ~800MB to my /usr/src and was failing with errors left and right


And "Platform independent" my ASCII...   XD   You bring a good point.      Anything that looks native and easy on the surface probably has liek 4096 +E^12 lines of Code underneath.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 25, 2018)

Electron at first seems like a great idea. Using HTML and CSS.
HTML / CSS is platform independent but it looks like this :





(as an aside. Can we please just use tables and be done with it? )


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## sko (Aug 28, 2018)

https://turnoff.us/


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 6, 2018)

Even today, the Amiga 2500 may not be powerful but compared to locked down cripple-ware like iPhones / iOS, it is still much smarter!

i.e, it would not be pleasant but it would be possible to write and compile flight navigation software on the Amiga. I don't believe iOS is officially even allowed compilers to be installed making it "impossible" without "illegally jail-breaking" of course. But if you need to modify your iOS in such a way to do it, you might as well just replace the internals of the Amiga 2500 with a modern Xeon and call that a "jail break"


----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2018)

User11, cool! Do you own that one? I'd even buy it. Ahh, nostalgia...

Once upon a time I was involved in getting these babies to hum and to get NASA as a reference customer.

These were used (later A4000) for launch control due to being a light multitasking system with predictable timings. NASA also used to trawl eBay for old 8086 chips which were used in the Titan control box, thus a one-time use item. (If my memory is right here. It's been so long and ECC was not widespread in wet ware back then).

Sadly not all my NDAs from that time are run out or I'd invite the 'hoppers here for a campfire story or two.  

*Edit:* looks like user11 does not own that machine. But that site has some more information.


----------



## jpierri (Sep 7, 2018)

User11 said:


>



Back in 1991, when almost all PC compatibles where silent (except for that annoying beep), I took my A500 (with its external SCSI HD and my stereo) to a presentation about new technologies, that we had to do in college.
I left the volume on about 70% and placed the soundboxes on stage but out of sight.
I spoke about multitasking (that DOS hadn't), presented the Workbench, compiled some stuff using Lattice C and waited until someone asked about games ...
The first one I showed them was the intro to *The Killing Game Show*. When the music started playing my colleagues just didn't believe it was coming from that machine. I had to convince them that graphics and music was not coming from some hidden VHS 
It was an awesome machine.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Maxnix (Sep 10, 2018)

Protocol


----------



## sko (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 14, 2018)

Working on a Dell server the last few days.  My first thought was don't put your coffee cup on the CD tray...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2018)

I saw this as licence plate somewhere.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 19, 2018)

Lets roll.


----------



## sko (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Ordoban (Sep 20, 2018)

Crivens said:


> I saw this as licence plate somewhere.



This one?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 22, 2018)

Good aim. Maybe you already know that site


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Ordoban (Sep 23, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Good aim. Maybe you already know that site


I know the german version. I watch this since years on daily basis. Sometimes I read the news and think "Haha that's funny. Good one Postillon... Oh... Wait... This isn't Postillon! OMG! This is Bild. (the real newspaper)"


----------



## Crivens (Sep 23, 2018)

'Bild' is not a newspaper. A judge once ruled that that term means to carry something like truth. Aforementioned fishwrap does not. And any self respecting fish will balk at the idea to be wrapped in that and try double to escape back to the water.

Yes, I really don't like that waste of good trees.


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 23, 2018)

True! The possibility to be mixed up with postillon (in the sense of surreal headlines) says it all.


----------



## sko (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Nov 2, 2018)

Here is bookwormep installing 12.0-CURRENT (not really)


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Crivens (Nov 24, 2018)

Morale: don't force your world view on others.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## kpedersen (Dec 12, 2018)

I found this paper earlier today.

https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sd601/papers/mov.pdf

Other than it being generally quite interesting, the very last sentence of the Discussion made me chuckle!

The summarised version is that it is possible for a processor to include only the MOV instruction and still be turing complete. But writing an i.e C compiler for it would be a bloody nightmare!


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 12, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> But writing an i.e C compiler for it would be _a bloody nightmare_!


That is not good english usage.  The correct way to phrase it: ... would be left as an exercise for the graduate student.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 12, 2018)

Sure its possible. Check out TOOBSIE, f.e.
I played Tetris on one 

Also, writing a C compiler for it - simple but boring.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 22, 2018)

Here's that Raquel Welch pillow you worked so hard selling Grit to purchase:


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 23, 2018)

Wow..with gusto and bragadocio you can say: I slept with Raquel Welch (and wouldn't fully be lying to them).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2018)

Here you go, just in case.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 23, 2018)

I loved those old magazine ads! I remember the one about x-ray glasses. I am dating myself by admitting that though


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2019)

Love how the music changes when the tow truck shows up.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 14, 2019)

Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 14, 2019)

Nostalgia is not what it used to be...
*browses old catalog containing C64, sinclair ql and other goodies*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 14, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Nostalgia is not what it used to be...



It's that "Friendly Computer" people occasionally pass through here looking for.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 14, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Nostalgia is not what it used to be...



I actually got a ZX81 for Christmas and love it. The interesting thing is that I never had a ZX81 or a Spectrum before, they were actually both a little bit before my time.

So I don't know if it is all nostalgia. I think things back then were just more fun!

Currently tempted for my next personal project either a SDcard tape drive mod or a UHF RF modulator hack so I don't need to send it through 3 different converters to get it running on my LCD monitor haha.


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 14, 2019)

Back in the '80s played some games on the C64 with friends...fun times...too.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 14, 2019)

*sheds tear down memory lane*

In the 35c3, someone had this C64 running Geos hooked up to some big a** 4k display with a crystal clear output. Oh my...

And don't get started about the PDP8 or what that beast was.


----------



## Fabien (Jan 14, 2019)

How do you call a fly with no wings?
A walk.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 15, 2019)

bookwormep said:


> Back in the '80s played some games on the C64 with friends...fun times...too.



I got to the party late. I had an Atari 2600 and was hooked the minute I powered it up but the 80's was a completely different life for me than the monotonous existence I enure today. Thankfully. Please bear with me, I'm dancing as fast as I can.

The first computer I used was an AppleII in '93 but the first I owned a Win98 machine from Gateway. When I unpacked it the only thing I knew how to do was push the power button to boot it up. I needed to reformat in a week, learning by trial and error being mostly error. My saving grace was realizing early on the importance of computer security, how it positively effected my chances of survival online and my innate google-fu.

I have a Commodore 64C with working power pack. I used my Nintendo Entertainment System TV cord to see if it actually worked since I don't have the cord or monitor. I did have the Instruction Manual but can only lay my hands on the Basic Programming Manual now. Somebody I know found it dumpster diving and gave it to me in 2006. They must have thought it was old and not any good.

I was thrilled. The manuals looked like new.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 15, 2019)

Then all sing along:
"God save the queen!",8,1

Yes, I don't feel like a grey beard. I feel _scaly._


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 15, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Yes, I don't feel like a grey beard. I feel _scaly._



I wasn't going to breach the subject, and last of all here since it is a serious topic, but since we're all loosely associated with neckbeards, do you find your masculinity toxic? Gillette has a new marketing campaign and commercial that suggest it is so:

https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/01/gillette-commercial-toxic-masculinity-debate/

Makes me glad I use a disposable Bic. I had a neckbeard last winter but shaved most of it because it was too unruly. I've decided I'm living the last years of my life to make me happy and will go with the long long, Lord, long hair of my youth instead. I don't care if it all turns gray as long as it doesn't fall out.

And yes, surprisingly to me, some still stare like in the 70's. I thought we were past that but nobody has said anything. I'm toxic and they know it.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Jan 16, 2019)

I think Feminism is toxic.
They say stuff like “most murderers are men so men are bad”. You might just as well say “most inventors are men so men are good”. IMO, men and women are both good. Incidentally I have a six inch neckbeard so I don’t know if that might be skewing my outlook.

“So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them... And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good.”


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 16, 2019)

AlexanderProphet said:


> “So God created man in his own image”



So God had a neck beard? 



AlexanderProphet said:


> And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good.”



True, but as a developer, God should really have sent his work through Valgrind and reiterated a few times to eliminate memory corruption (death by cancer?), memory leaks (death by old age?) and ensured that the build server produced more consistent results (birth defects?).
Not to mention the code is a complete spaghetti mess and we can barely comprehend what the heck he has done. He must be a Javascript developer!


----------



## Crivens (Jan 16, 2019)

Let's keep feminism out of here. I don't want people banned for swearing, and that includes myself.

Trihexagonal - what the APA did was also, ahem, "problematic" I think.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 16, 2019)

Crivens said:


> what the APA did was also, ahem, "problematic" I think.



I agree wholeheartedly. I picked that article randomly and at least it offers an opposing viewpoint. 

If there is any question of whether or not I respect women look no further than my bot. She is  very strong "woman" as best as I could make her. A lot of the jobs I had in the mental health field had female supervisors I worked under and never had a problem with it.

There was a girl who worked on our labor crew of 6 at the iron foundry I worked at who scooped sand right along with us. Sometimes 60 tons a night for our crew in addition to cleanup in or being called to work in other areas. It was dirty work to say the least because they mixed a gray powder called "seacoal" in with the sand that stuck to you when you sweat. 

She would take her shovel and cut about 3"-4" inches off the end so she was carrying less sand than we were but worked just as hard. She would hide it every morning before we got off and we would break it every time we found it, but she'd go make another one. She wasn't as big or musclebound as we were but just as tough and it was only fair.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 16, 2019)

"Fair" is the keyword.


----------



## Criosphinx (Jan 16, 2019)

Beard?


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Jan 17, 2019)

Hahaha!
So true.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 21, 2019)

This show was quite funny.


----------



## meine (Jan 21, 2019)

This morning we had a beautiful SuperFreeBSDwolfbloodmoon


----------



## Crivens (Jan 21, 2019)

This morning we had nice grey clouds...


----------



## hukadan (Jan 22, 2019)

Saw that one on Twitter a while ago :

-- Edit --
I cannot manage to upload the image for some reason. Here is the link:
https://i.imgur.com/iDtc7FO.jpg


----------



## Crivens (Jan 22, 2019)

hukadan you have played the first Deus Ex, do you?


----------



## hukadan (Jan 22, 2019)

Crivens said:


> @hukadan you have played the first Deus Ex, do you?


No, I never played that game.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 22, 2019)

hukadan said:


> No, I never played that game.


Because they had these extra wide screens there, too.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 14, 2019)

source : https://code.9front.org/hg/plan9front/file/1f30297ef75a/lib/dougfacts


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 15, 2019)

Q: What to do while your ISP brings your web link back on line...
A: Watch wet paint dry, count sheep, compose a symphony, write your congressman a letter....


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 28, 2019)

FILTERNET


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 19, 2019)

It's better with Javascript ... ?


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 24, 2019)

"...watch out where those Huskies go, and don't you eat that yellow snow...."
                                                                                          --- Frank Zappa


----------



## Vull (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Crivens (Apr 30, 2019)

Is that real or made up?


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 30, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Is that real or made up?



I think it is referring to the mobile phone in her dress pocket, not her entire recording studio


----------



## Crivens (Apr 30, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> I think it is referring to the mobile phone in her dress pocket, not her entire recording studio


Doeth Scotty know thee are playing with the transporter?


----------



## Vull (Apr 30, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Is that real or made up?


Dunno but I'm guessing it's photochopped, with the bottom part of the original magazine cover cropped off to remove part or all of the original captioning. It's shorter than most standard magazine or book dimensions, and there's corner flaking on the top left corner, but no visible wear on the bottom edge. Plus the Dan Backland copyright date at the bottom is 2019.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 1, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Doeth Scotty know thee are playing with the transporter?


Jokes about transporters always make me think of "Spaceballs": is it safe?  Scotty beamed me twice last night, and it was wonderful.


----------



## Crivens (May 1, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> Jokes about transporters always make me think of "Spaceballs": is it safe?  Scotty beamed me twice last night, and it was wonderful.


... But it is inside out!

And now it exploded!!


----------



## Vull (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Crivens (May 8, 2019)

The access control panel in the server room needs fixing. But don't trip the intruder lock down system.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## kpedersen (Jun 15, 2019)

This is quite funny:

https://github.com/reyk/systemd-openbsd

Just the game instructions themselves had me chuckling.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 5, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Ah really, what you prefer, to lay on the sunny beach and do nothing versus learning 10'000 millions pages to master karate ?



Here you go. ☯⛩☮


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 5, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> This is quite funny:
> 
> https://github.com/reyk/systemd-openbsd
> 
> Just the game instructions themselves had me chuckling.


  "randomly" ...


----------



## Crivens (Aug 1, 2019)

When you put a  container on a truck, it's called shipping.
When you put a container on a ship, it's called cargo.
Is this branch of reality really meant for production?


----------



## scottro (Aug 1, 2019)

Re the comic book ad for karate, prior to Asian martial arts, it was the Charles Atlas stuff. After karate it was Kung fu and such.  Now, it's probably MMA. I guess that many of us who are into comics have an urge to get more muscular?  (Like the heroes we read about). 

Back to funny, I was thinking how Shakespeare's "Exit, pursued by a bear is funny on first reading", but is really kind of sad, as the implication is that the human is killed by the bear.   Hrrm, that's not really funny either. Ok, Cracked.com had an article mentioning how Jack Johnson, received racial insults in the early 1900's and hypothesized what they might be, including "Your Netflix queue is trite and derivative!"


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 1, 2019)

Back in the day when violence solved everything...


----------



## Crivens (Aug 1, 2019)

Whenever I read about Charles Atlas, I think of this.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 2, 2019)

His system is Dynamic Tension, or isometrics. Push one hand against another for a brief period and that's isometrics.





__





						Dynamic Tension - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




If you can build a Charles Atlas body with isometrics I'll sail my cardboard Polaris Nuclear Submarine to China and sink their navy wth my awesome armaments.





Surrender now if you know what's good for you, your Wu Shu doesn't frighten me.

I did actually buy a Ju-Jitsu book out of the back of a comic I've had over 50 years, I'm going to donate it to the local School as a novelty item. Wish I had gotten one of those computers...


----------



## scottro (Aug 3, 2019)

Hence the humor section.  And we haven't even gotten to the fact that developed muscles don't mean you would be good at fighting.  I think it took me one karate class to realize there's no magic, just hard work, like anything else. Want to kick someone in the head? Start stretching.  And working on speed and deception, because if they see it coming, they'll block it. :-(.

I remember some martial arts book I read in my youth with the very wise comment to the effect that movies, manga, and so on, show us the hero overcoming difficult odds with a few quick blows.  What was left out was the hours and hours and hours of training.   (These days, we have montages, but anyone who has been involved in any sport, dance, or physical activity knows how much harder it is than said montage.)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 3, 2019)

scottro said:


> I think it took me one karate class to realize there's no magic, just hard work, like anything else. Want to kick someone in the head? Start stretching.  And working on speed and deception, because if they see it coming, they'll block it. :-(.
> 
> I remember some martial arts book I read in my youth with the very wise comment to the effect that movies, manga, and so on, show us the hero overcoming difficult odds with a few quick blows.  What was left out was the hours and hours and hours of training.



I didn't say anything when I posted that karate master ad for Spartrekus because I thought it was one of the funnier things he's said, but I'm a purple belt (5th kyu) in Shotokan and went to two different Shotokan schools at the same time for 2-3 years.

I started at the YMCA going 2 nights a week for 2 hours. a night When the other school opened which met on alternate nights I immediately enrolled. They were well known Nidan and kumite was their thing so we fought every night. The other school concentrated more on kata and correct form but we sparred too.

Once I was promoted to purple belt my Sensei downtown assigned me to teach the Beginner Class while one of them taught the Intermediate Class. Then I would join in for the Advanced Class for a total of 2.5 hours a night twice a week.

I also rode a mountain bike 10 miles a day. and sometime on Saturday one of my Sensei from the Y, another purple belt and I would drive to St. Louis to train with the Sensei of my Sensei of the school downtown who was a Sandan. When we did a Demo I would demonstrate a Speed Break by breaking a board hanging on a string.

So yes, there is a lot of hard work, discipline and determination involved and it doesn't come from a book. That was in the 80's but I still hold Rank and have my Certificate of Rank on my living room wall.


----------



## scottro (Aug 3, 2019)

Firstly, congratulations, I have a belt in Oyama Karate, (used to be Kyokushin, but they broke up after some financial quarrels) and though I had surgery a couple of years ago, which means I may never be able to kick over my head again, I have some knowledge of the work. Yeah, I think we all realized that, especially now, when the Internet makes reseach much easier, we realize (at least when we grow up a bit--when I was 9 years old and reading comics, I probably didn't know) that these ads are, in retrospect, pretty funny.  
And thank you for sharing.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 3, 2019)

scottro said:


> Want to kick someone in the head? Start stretching.  And working on speed and deception, because if they see it coming, they'll block it. :-(.


... or worse. 
Try that with a (retired) SAS guy (or equivalent) and find your seat facing anatomy being handed to you in a much ungentleman  and unsporting way.

Bottom line: much of todays martial arts is so watered down that it becomes a threat to the practitioners, as Mushashi wrote. It is sports. But those schools that are not can not hold matches or competitions because it is too dangerous.

And one thing about Charles Atlas: he tried to answer each fan letter to him personally. Today that is not possible.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 3, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Bottom line: much of todays martial arts is so watered down that it becomes a threat to the practitioners, as Mushashi wrote. It is sports. But those schools that are not can not hold matches or competitions because it is too dangerous.



I trained briefly in BudoKan and can't speak to the rest but can assure you Shotokan is not watered down and if forced to fight designed to finish it with one punch. You learn control and can stop on the skin when sparring.

Behold, Nukite Speed Break with the fingertips only. You'll hear him say it's a pleasurable technique to use in the throat. That's the funny part of this to me, the rest is strictly business.






The Heian (Peace and Calmness) kata he speaks of is one of the 5 Heian kata you test on that take you through to purple belt.


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 27, 2019)

First-time tourist in New York City: Do you know how to get to Carnegie Music Hall?
New Yorker:                                    Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 6, 2019)

Those ants are working a dairy farm...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2019)

Ants play? Let me guess, there is an extension set with a squash court?


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Maxnix (Oct 4, 2019)

If your users do not use Fiddler, why worry?


----------



## Crivens (Oct 4, 2019)

Maxnix Isn't that SOP these days?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 4, 2019)

Ha! love it...good. one Maxnix.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SKull (Oct 16, 2019)

bookwormep said:


> View attachment 6894


Acid did not come out of berkley.


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 16, 2019)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...he-lsd-manufacturer-who-helped-create-the-60s

So, not the original inventor. Stand corrected.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 16, 2019)

SKull said:


> Acid did not come out of berkley.











						The Acid Farmers - Mike Jay
					

How Sandoz Pharmaceuticals produced the LSD that turned on the world



					mikejay.net
				



I went to a seafood disco last week and pulled a mussel.


----------



## SKull (Oct 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> The Acid Farmers - Mike Jay
> 
> 
> How Sandoz Pharmaceuticals produced the LSD that turned on the world
> ...


I'm Swiss. Hoffmann and his discovery is of LSD25 is about the only thing that gives me a sense of pride about the tiny country I'm living in. 
So stop pissin' on my parade


----------



## Maxnix (Nov 7, 2019)

To all Sysadminotaur fans 
Here the comic




And here their first animation (based on that strip)


----------



## Maxnix (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## meine (Nov 22, 2019)

What's the difference between USB and USA?

One connects to all your devices and accesses your data. The other is a hardware standard.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 7, 2019)

Old lawyer joke:
Young Lawyer: So how have you become so successful as a courtroom trial lawyer?
Old Lawyer: Well, there are three things. First, if the law is on your side of the case, then pound, pound, pound on the law.
Second, if the facts are on your side of the case, then pound, pound, pound on the facts.
Finally, if neither the law nor the facts are on your side, then pound, pound, pound on the table!


----------



## Crivens (Dec 19, 2019)

What a mess... 



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a_TSR_v07m0_


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 12, 2020)

Enjoy the Realworld(TM) Desk experience! 
http://toastytech.com/guis/desk.html


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Crivens (Jan 26, 2020)

Not that funny if it is your tax money at work evaporating there. And knowing about the C.F. it really is behind the surface.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 26, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Not that funny if it is your tax money at work evaporating there. And knowing about the C.F. it really is behind the surface.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 26, 2020)

rigoletto@ said:


>


My father in law keeps saying that one big difference between germany and italy is that in italy the government and organized crime are officially separated. I somehow don't find the joke in there. 
But hey, isn't it the same everywhere? It's either laughing or crying.


----------



## Ordoban (Jan 26, 2020)

Reminds me to the last Postillon BER joke:

"Shock study: BER jokes threaten to run out before BER is finished"









						Schock-Studie: BER-Witze drohen auszugehen, bevor BER fertig ist
					

Wird die Fertigstellung des Berliner Flughafens eine weitaus ernstere Angelegenheit als bislang angenommen? In einer neuen Studie warnen Experten davor, dass schon in naher Zukunft sämtliche BER-Witze aufgebraucht sein könnten – und das Jahre, womöglich gar Jahrzehnte vor der Fertigstellung des...




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## Crivens (Jan 26, 2020)

They used plastic dowels to fix some fire control infrastructure to the walls. Not as stupid as a chocolate kettle, but close.


----------



## aragats (Feb 3, 2020)

Out of sync
© Pascal Jousselin


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 27, 2020)

bookwormep's daughter says: If Snakes had their own social media, they would code it in Python!...


----------



## Crivens (Apr 27, 2020)

Werner Heisenberg is pulled over for speeding.
Cop: Sir, we clocked you with exactly 40.7856 in a 30-area. What do you say to that?
Heisenberg: Oh bugger, I'm lost.


----------



## sko (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## _martin (Apr 29, 2020)

sko it's funny because it's true !  /me salutes the tab club


----------



## eax.qbyte (Apr 29, 2020)

aragats said:


> Out of sync
> © Pascal Jousselin


That's where Time travel and parallel worlds idea came from.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 14, 2020)

Today they want to put muzzles on you, and tomorrow collars...
*Don't be a dog, be a HUMAN, respect your HUMAN rights.*


----------



## a6h (May 15, 2020)

If I need to run Skype/Teams on FreeBSD, I have to use Chromium. Today, I have got this banner:


> The new browser recommended by Microsoft is here. Download now.


I clicked on the link, redirected to a new page, and promptly got this graphic message:





*VERY RUDE!*


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 16, 2020)

ILUXA said:


> Today they want to put muzzles on you, and tomorrow collars...
> *Don't be a dog, be a HUMAN, respect your HUMAN rights.*


Or be a cat, it's nice way to exist too 
No matter whose dogs will hate you,
fear nothing, be a personality, and not a grey sheep
or an underwater snake or an underground lizard.


----------



## Crivens (May 22, 2020)

Just read this: "No matter how kind you teach your children to be, German children are kinder."


----------



## 20-100-2fe (May 22, 2020)

Bueno!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 23, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Just read this: "No matter how kind you teach your children to be, German children are kinder."


Everything, that I post on this forum (and on any other resource), is not for "German children", but for *conscious humans*.


----------



## Crivens (May 23, 2020)

ILUXA said:


> Everything, that I post on this forum (and on any other resource), is not for "German children", but for *conscious humans*.


Aiming at conscious humans is always a good idea. But I somehow suspect that you did not get the pun?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 23, 2020)

Crivens said:


> you did not get the pun?


Kinder may be translated as children from German, I had German in my school,
pretty disgusting language IMO. Der kugelschreiber is ballpoint pen 
But I got your joke a little bit more deeply  Anyway, have a nice day


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 4, 2020)

_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleDieInside/comments/gvo0ko/cat_trying_ice_cream_for_the_first_time/_


----------



## a6h (Jun 26, 2020)

whatis linux light a zippo, when FreeBSD is hammered.


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## a6h (Jun 29, 2020)

VladiBG said:


> IN CASE OF ...


It's all CAP. The CEH-er got dazed and confused.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 29, 2020)

A female nerd (or gay nerd) sat in front of a UNIX computer, and got horny feelings.  S/he already knew `make love` or `make sex` will not lead to the desired result, so
`apropos sex` s/he wrote, and
`whereis man` with no satisfying answer.   Then s/he typed
`whereis sex
sex: /usr/ports/games/sex
portell sex
/usr/ports/games/sex/pkg-descr reads:

"sex" is yet another program for spouting silly random phrases. It
mimics really awful text porn with fairly comical results.

The output of this program is of a sexually explicit nature and may
offend some viewers.`
And thus finally `sudo pkg install sex` followed by
`ln -s /usr/bin/true ~/bin/horny` and
`sh -c 'while `horny`; do sex; sleep 10; done'`


----------



## a6h (Jun 29, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> A female nerd (or gay nerd) sat in front of a UNIX computer, and got horny feelings.


The founder of The Daily Wire comes to mind.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 29, 2020)

What does Ben S. have to do with "whereis man"? I fail to see the connection. Explain?


----------



## a6h (Jun 29, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> Explain


_It's all about jokes, ... thread._ I can't spoil the joke.


----------



## eax.qbyte (Jun 30, 2020)

Year 2050, A life simulator video gamer asking the community:
Guys this COVID is too annoying, from which menu can I adjust disasters?


----------



## fernandel (Jul 1, 2020)

ILUXA said:


> Kinder may be translated as children from German, I had German in my school,
> pretty disgusting language IMO. Der kugelschreiber is ballpoint pen
> But I got your joke a little bit more deeply  Anyway, have a nice day


I red your post two times and I am reading again and don't belive what I see.
Because English is not your native language I hope that you translate "disgusting" something different what it is mean. 
So sad.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 1, 2020)

fernandel said:


> [...] Because English is not your native language I hope that you translate "disgusting" something different what it is mean.  So sad.


It's what you're used to.  When you grow up with, say, a romance (latin) language, german sounds harsh.  I once told a polish friend that for me the slavic languages sound rude, with all their _pstkschtk_ and such.  She was very upset; in her ears, polish was simply beautiful...


----------



## Crivens (Jul 1, 2020)

mjollnir If you are looking for a _romance_ language, that'll be french IMHO.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 1, 2020)

Crivens said:


> mjollnir If you are looking for a _romance_ language, that'll be french IMHO.


Yes, french, italian, spanish, portugese, romanian (they use some german words like _Schnitzel_ ) & some other small branches.  The modern term for what we used to learn are _latin_ languages.  Not _romantic_ languages


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 1, 2020)

Romantic languages? "Morticia, that's French".


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 1, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> It's what you're used to.  When you grow up with, say, a romance (latin) language, german sounds harsh.  I once told a polish friend that for me the slavic languages sound rude, with all their _pstkschtk_ and such.  She was very upset; in her ears, polish was simply beautiful...


Good morning, Sevendogsbsd! Did you already have your cup of coffee?


----------



## a6h (Jul 1, 2020)

I've been learning German since I don't know, whatever. It's beautiful, I love it and enjoy it very much.
Language is tied to natural properties of its land and origin (people, environment, food, blah blah blah). To characterize the language by romance and harshness, is wrong.


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 2, 2020)

Memorable quote fom the Matrix 




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=td1K15jw0FA_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 3, 2020)

fernandel said:


> I red your post two times and I am reading again and don't belive what I see.


Yes, English is not my native language at all, thanks to GOT.
Read it one more time and you'll see the subtext 
French is good.

Силою Разума, Именем *Рода*, Я призываю Силы Природы.
By the Power of the Mind, In the Name of the *Genus*, I invoke the Forces of the Nature.


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 15, 2020)

"Let us be grateful to people who make us happy, they are the charming *gardeners* who make our *souls* blossom."
                           - Marcel Proust


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 20, 2020)

ralphbsz tells a nice joke in this post


----------



## meine (Jul 20, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> ralphbsz tells a nice joke in this post


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

Ok I have a funny picture, too:


----------



## meine (Jul 21, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Ok I have a funny picture, too:



from a parallel universe...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## a6h (Aug 1, 2020)

Oops! big fail, treacher.


----------



## a6h (Aug 23, 2020)

u16Xan


----------



## mark_j (Sep 11, 2020)

*Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*

The following is an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term:


"Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)? Support your answer with a proof."


Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle’s Law (gas cools off when it expands and heats up when it is compressed) or some variant.  One student, however, wrote the following:




> First, we need to know how the mass of    Hell is changing in time.  So, we need to know the rate    that souls are moving into Hell and the rate they are leaving.     I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to    Hell, it will not leave.  Therefore, no souls are    leaving. As for how many souls are entering Hell, let’s    look at the different religions that exist in the world today.     Some of these religions state that if you are not a member of    their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there are more    than one of these religions and since people do not belong to    more than one religion, we can project that all people and    all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as they are,    we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase    exponentially.  Now, we look at the rate of change of    the volume in Hell because Boyle’s Law states that in    order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the    same, the volume of Hell has to expand as souls are added.     This gives two possibilities.
> 
> 1)  If Hell is expanding at a    slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the    temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell    breaks loose.
> 
> ...



The student got the only A.

Proper attribution to: https://www.albany.edu/faculty/miesing/teaching/assess/hell.html


----------



## a6h (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## bookwormep (Oct 1, 2020)

"...I learned to never wrestle with a pig, you get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it...."
- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## chrbr (Oct 1, 2020)

bookwormep said:


> "...I learned to never wrestle with a pig, you get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it...."
> - George Bernard Shaw


I found a corresponding picture.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 1, 2020)

Well, as an engineer, this being compared with pigs hurts my feelings! We need to argue about your statement there, don't we?


----------



## a6h (Oct 1, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Well, as an engineer, this being compared with pigs hurts my feelings! We need to argue about your statement there, don't we?


We can pretend that the whole thing was just a misunderstanding. Here's the solution: suppose we're living in the 19th century. Now engineer doesn't mean engineer anymore. It means a locomotive driver. If we suppose there's no locomotive driver in the Forums, then the problem is solved.









						engineer | Etymology, origin and meaning of engineer by etymonline
					

ENGINEER Meaning: "constructor of military engines," from Old French engigneor "engineer, architect, maker of war-engines;… See origin and meaning of engineer.




					www.etymonline.com


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 2, 2020)

In US firefighting language, an engineer is someone who takes care of and drives an engine. A fire engine is the big red vehicle that carries water, pumps, and equipment. Normal fire fighters ride on the engine (in passenger seats), and do the work of putting out the fire or helping the injured person. The engineer is a specialized senior fire fighter responsible getting the fire fighters, water, and all equipment to the place, and he's the boss of the fire fighters who ride with him. As a sign of their rank, they have a bugle (looks like a trumpet) on their uniform, to indicate that they give orders to other firefighters. In practice, you usually don't even see the uniform, since they usually wear the heavy yellow safety gear. The next rank up is a a fire captain, who usually commands a crew of several engines, and has two crossed bugles on his uniform. From then on there is a hierarchy of chiefs; here in California, at the top is a 5-star chief known simply as "director". During the hot late summer season, he is just about the most important person in the state.

So, not all engineers write code or make diagrams; some actual solve real-world problems.


----------



## a6h (Oct 2, 2020)

It's rare but in some culture, people saw boars as the symbols of power and fierceness. There's also some tradition of using boars in their art (silver and gold plate)


----------



## chrbr (Oct 2, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Well, as an engineer, this being compared with pigs hurts my feelings! We need to argue about your statement there, don't we?


It could be `Fighting an engineer in mud is like arguing with a pig.`  . I am an engineer by myself, but I am not sure which statement is correct .


----------



## a6h (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope somebody from Germany clarify it for me:
Many years ago I heard that using word "pig" is extremely offensive in Germany, specifically in Germany/Deutschland (I'm not talking about German language)


----------



## chrbr (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi vigole,
yes, "pig" is very offensive.  In German it is "Schwein". The word is also used as little "baby pig" or "piglet" (according www.leo.org dictionary) as "kleines Schweinchen" for children playing in mud or who are not yet able to handle food with a spoon and spread that all around.  Then it is not offensive at all. Unfortunately the use of rude words is increasing and the wordings are getting more offensive as well. But it is still not a good idea to name someone a pig.


----------



## Mjölnir (Oct 2, 2020)

vigole said:


> Many years ago I heard that using word "pig" is extremely offensive in Germany, specifically in Germany/Deutschland (I'm not talking about German language)


It can be considered offensive, but not extremely offensive.  Among friends or family, it can even be used in a charming fashion, e.g. when someone spills at dinner, s/he's called "Ey you pig, watch your food!".


----------



## a6h (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks chrbr and mjollnir.
To avoid misunderstanding, sometime it's good to know how things works. Very helpful.


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 3, 2020)

In addition to what chrbr and mjollnr already said about Schwein being generally dirty (in the sense of being covered in mud), and Schweinerei being a mess, it has acquired a meaning about indecency: Schweinekram (swine stuff) is often used to describe sexually explicit material. And "Du Schwein" is an insult for highly inappropriate behavior. Say you're standing at a bar, and see a person of the desirable gender, and fondle their behind without permission: you might get slapped, and they might yell "Du Schwein" at you. Because that's the kind of antisocial behavior that only pigs would do.

Personally, I'm very fond of Schwein, but only when prepared well: roasts, cutlets, loins, and in particular sausages.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 3, 2020)

And the irony is that pigs are really decent creatures, compared to some humans...


----------



## getopt (Oct 20, 2020)

Crivens said:


> And the irony is that pigs are really decent creatures,


... which is true as they let even humans to swim with them.


----------



## a6h (Nov 1, 2020)

happy.halloween.everybody.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 1, 2020)

__





						250790 – Kontol
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Those Indonesian hackers are quite persistent.


----------



## Mjölnir (Nov 7, 2020)

In 1989/90 tons of governmental documents/papers were shreddered here in Berlin.  Isn't that funny: these people committed crimes and wrote it down!  
EDIT: This is meant to be a hint and kind invitation...


----------



## Ordoban (Nov 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> In 1989/90 tons of governmental documents/papers were shreddered here in Berlin.  Isn't that funny: these people committed crimes and wrote it down!
> EDIT: This is meant to be a hint and kind invitation...


And today? Not so long ago the BND (the German secret service) was caught breaking laws. What does the ordinary citizen think? Dismiss! Punish! Make sure it never happens again! And what is the government doing? They change the laws that it is now legal what the BND does! I can't eat as much as I want to puke!


----------



## Mjölnir (Nov 8, 2020)

The office of the _Club of Former Presidents of Absurdistan_ has ordered 5 copies of: _"A Quick Guide to Group-Therapy Methods in Psychotherapy"_


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 14, 2020)

An everyday hero saves the pig.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5R422Vpxyw_


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 31, 2020)

So I met this time traveler...
"What year is this, kind sir?"
"This is 2020, finally the End of it."
"Oh, the start of the lockdown decade? Splendid!"


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 31, 2020)

Don't be a jerk it's Christmas




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEvgNY6Pkvg_


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 7, 2021)

Jan 6th 2021: GOP Leaders are asking how to end the pandemic, racism, ignorance, stupidity & demagogism.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 7, 2021)

mjollnir said:


> Jan 6th 2021: GOP Leaders are asking how to end the pandemic, racism, ignorance, stupidity & demagogism.


Something tells me not to ask ask these specimen for advise in those matters...


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2021)

Your remark is not inclusive. It's specimen and speciwomen.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 8, 2021)

Beastie said:


> Your remark is not inclusive. It's specimen and speciwomen.


Now _there_ is a place that officially has joined clownworld... How do those performance artists expect to be taken seriously ever again?


----------



## fernandel (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 20, 2021)

*Who the heck is Ina Ugurati?*

I've never heard of her!  But all the newspapers write:
_Ina Ugurati_ on Capitol Hill, was hingt on D.C.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 20, 2021)

mjollnir said:


> *Who the heck is Ina Ugurati?*
> 
> I've never heard of her!  But all the newspapers write:
> _Ina Ugurati_ on Capitol Hill, was hingt on D.C.


Äbt e mehnoi...


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 21, 2021)

OT, but I can't resist to note that _testing is for cowards_.  Real programmers don't test their outpourings.  It was hard to write, so it should be hard to use, right?!


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 24, 2021)

IMHO, there is a meta-language joke in the phrase "Ina Ugurati on". A text parser has chopped the text of the word "Inauguration..." into bits and pieces. Symbolically, the US is also in bits and pieces.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 25, 2021)

Usually an inauguration of the chief of state has to be protected by such an enormous number of troops only in authoritative/dictatoric countries.  This and the storm of the Capitol revealed two inconvenient truths:

democracy requires good education (maybe including lessons on modern italian & german history)
about 1/3 of the american people do not want democracy, at least not in their own country.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 26, 2021)

mjollnir said:


> ...
> about 1/3 of the american people do not want democracy, at least not in their own country.


I know it's unpolite to argue in a joke thread, but I think the number is closer to 1/4 than to 1/3. Or more accurately: About 1/4 of the voters love democracy and are very proud of it when their favorite candidate wins, not so otherwise.

To be honest: I have multiple citizenships, including Germany and Brazil. All of these countries have a certain fraction of voters that are populist, anti-democratic, not in favor of civil rights for everyone. All I have to say is "AfD" and "Bolsanaro". So a number of 1/4 is not all that surprising. Even if it is dangerous and inconvenient.

I think good education might help some. In addition to the history you suggested, here in the US we need more understanding of for example the civil war, reconstruction afterwards (which undid everything the civil war was fought for), the aliens and seditions act. To learn from one's mistakes, one has to actually remember them.


----------



## a6h (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Crivens (Feb 15, 2021)

Back to something funny




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pz4A1J1dPHU_


----------



## a6h (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## bookwormep (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## a6h (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure about "_doing_" part, I didn't know people are "doing" computer, science so forth.
The rest of the essay sounds like Graham Hancock. I _doing _hope you _doing _enjoy _doing _it.


----------



## a6h (Mar 7, 2021)

[FONT=courier new]*WE'RE ALL DOOMED*[/FONT]​


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 7, 2021)

Hah, the good thing about most of the UK using ADSL is that the cables physically wont fit. We may be Brits but even we know we can't force a square peg into the hole made for a triangle XD

The bad thing about most of the UK using ADSL is our ancient copper cables glow white hot and are slow as hell!


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 7, 2021)

vigole said:


> [FONT=courier new]*WE'RE ALL DOOMED*[/FONT]​


Absolutely.  I like that.  Deep deep inside, we all want that.  Look at them pale grufties creeping around at every club, party & festival.


vigole said:


> *What is an Ethernet Cable?*


An Ethernet cable is that sneaky trap on the floor waiting for your feet to thread in.  It's an integral part of that gordic knot under your desk, that eventually magically sucks in all power chords, audio cables and the like, no matter how often you rearrange them orderly.

*If you're unsure what an Ethernet cable looks like*: you can easily distinguish it from other cables by looking at the plug at it's end.  Within a sound 98% likelyhood, it's the one missing the plasic clip to secure the plug into the socket, because that vital clip broke off.

kpedersen, I remember an initiative called _Fibre To The Desk_.  Don't know what's the state of affairs, though.  When I once bought high quality fibre optics cables (for outdoor, 2nd hand), 1st thing to learn was that I need a very expensive tool to apply the appropriate plugs at it's ends... or call a service company that charges me twice as much to do the job.  I don't say that's unfair, they have to pay their bills, too, but for SOHO it was just too much.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 7, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Within a sound 98% likelyhood, it's the one missing the plasic clip to secure the plug into the socket, because that vital clip broke off.


Haha, very true!



Mjölnir said:


> I remember an initiative called _Fibre To The Desk_. Don't know what's the state of affairs, though.


I think it is probably in place for larger cities like London. Where I live (a sleepy seaside town called Bournemouth where the only "industry" is parking tickets) they keep broadcasting "fibre!" as a product but when you sign up, they basically just inform you that they cannot offer anything but copper cables at this time.

What I don't know is if the wires to the exchanges / distributions are fibre yet.


----------



## a6h (Mar 24, 2021)

It's not a rooster for sure.
Context: https://twitter.com/FreeBSDHelp/status/1374493389459124228


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 24, 2021)

Such a _BeaSDie eggcup_ would be a nice gadget in the FreeBSD fan shop!  But I do not endorse that you're on TW;TR...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 25, 2021)

Thx to obnoxious' PP is surfed that _Plan 9_ link, and found this:



(from 9front.org/propaganda)


----------



## a6h (Mar 26, 2021)

_Photo Credit: theintercept.com/2021/03/25/amazon-drivers-pee-bottles-union_


----------



## SKull (Mar 30, 2021)

vigole said:


> View attachment 9468
> 
> _Photo Credit: theintercept.com/2021/03/25/amazon-drivers-pee-bottles-union_


That's more sad than funny if you think about it. 

People like Jeff Bezos are simply disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## scottro (Mar 30, 2021)

Read that and just had to replay the original. Which has some funny comments on youtube, such as one person saying something like, hrrm, I bet it's about sex.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 30, 2021)

`apropos -s 6 sex`
`sex, Sex(6) - spout silly, random porn-like text`
`make sex` well, you know the answer in these sad times in the midst of a worldwide pandemic... :/
EDIT Oh, I forgot to `locate sex|wc -l`: `428`.  Hm. Where, where?


----------



## a6h (Apr 10, 2021)

*A, an, ... whatever. It's Ubuntu. Who cares?*​


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 23, 2021)

I am not going to admit that I spent a little too much time putting this one together...


----------



## scottro (Apr 23, 2021)

I've always wished they stayed with feline names. By now, we'd probably be getting Mac OS, Black Domestic Shorthair


----------



## datasmurf (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## a6h (Apr 27, 2021)

Gates, director's cut -- _uncut edition._​
_

_


----------



## sko (Apr 28, 2021)

vigole said:


> Gates, director's cut -- _uncut edition._​[...]



Oh, so that's why he never made any good software...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 28, 2021)

But his intent to  deluge the market with his software makes it apparent he had a plan to from the start and succeeded in dumbing down the masses.

Now his underlying Master Plan to Rule the World has gone into effect...

That's why you, yes you, cannot pass up this opportunity to purchase your very own Human Grade Tin Foil Hat:

"Keep out Big Brother, extra-terrestrials, and anyone else trying to probe your mind by wearing this human grade tin foil hat on a daily basis. This mylar cap comes fitted with a felt lining for added comfort and an elastic strap that’ll keep it secure all day long."





Only $8.50 while they last. How can you afford not to buy it?​


			https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/human-grade-tin-foil-hat/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## scottro (Apr 29, 2021)

That's great, did you make it yourself? I was only a child then, but I think I saw all their episodes and certainly don't remember that.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2021)

No, I got that one off the Internet. I have several I've made myself but most are too large to upload.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Jose (May 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxi0ETwDvws_


----------



## scottro (May 4, 2021)

I saw this headline. I felt it was misleading as someone giving it a quick glance may feel the criminals are the ones in the picture.  Let's face it, they look pretty guilty.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 20, 2021)

scottro said:


> That's great, did you make it yourself? I was only a child then, but I think I saw all their episodes and certainly don't remember that.


scottro, I saw a youtube video of an Addams Family episode titled Lurch Learns To Dance, it's pretty funny. 
This is just a 1:34 clip of the full episode:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jnymeJof4_


----------



## scottro (Jun 20, 2021)

Heh, that was pretty good. She can really dance.


----------



## meine (Jun 25, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> `apropos -s 6 sex`
> `sex, Sex(6) - spout silly, random porn-like text`
> `make sex` well, you know the answer in these sad times in the midst of a worldwide pandemic... :/
> EDIT Oh, I forgot to `locate sex|wc -l`: `428`.  Hm. Where, where?


then Vim might be the only possibility left to effectively and legally command Sex

for purists: it even works in CLI to minimize catching some virus


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Crivens (Jun 30, 2021)

You know, sometimes I put a single sock into the washing machinr? To irritate it and make it doubt it's eating habbits?


----------



## meine (Jul 2, 2021)

vigole , you meant a WiFi Cable?


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2021)

meine said:


> vigole , you meant a WiFi Cable?


What a good idea! Many of the benefits of WiFi but.... more robust!


----------



## a6h (Jul 2, 2021)

meine said:


> you meant a WiFi Cable?


You need a WiFi cable to graduate from Reddit to TikTok.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 4, 2021)

The forum won't get the picture, but...
Yesterday I went to a big box computer store and found... "McAfee LifeSafe"
He produced millions of horcruxes? And something went wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Jose (Jul 17, 2021)

Too Java-specific?








						GitHub - EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition: FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition is a no-nonsense implementation of FizzBuzz made by serious businessmen for serious business purposes.
					

FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition is a no-nonsense implementation of FizzBuzz made by serious businessmen for serious business purposes. - GitHub - EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition: Fizz...




					github.com


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 17, 2021)

Jose said:


> Too Java-specific?


Haha, I got to FizzPrinter before my eyes glossed over.

This example summarises so well exactly what is wrong with most Java projects. All boilerplate and no actual implementation.


----------



## astyle (Aug 12, 2021)

Crivens said:


> The forum won't get the picture, but...
> Yesterday I went to a big box computer store and found... "McAfee LifeSafe"
> He produced millions of horcruxes? And something went wrong?


At my workplace, the running joke is: "If something went wrong, just blame it on McAfee". True story, it's actually amazing how many times an investigation into nearly anything ultimately pointed to McAfee as the culprit, and we had to re-install it to fix anything.


----------



## astyle (Aug 12, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 9491


Try some Donkey Balls or Goat Balls sometime. 












						The Original Donkey Ball Store
					

The online store for The Original Donkey Ball Store and factory located in Kainaliu, Hawaii.




					donkeyballstore.com


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 12, 2021)

My two most loved articles from The Daily WTF:









						Dave.cpp
					

Noah Finkelstein's coworker Dave was a strange fellow. When he wasn't mumbling to himself in his cubicle, he could be found in deep thought at the snack machine, pondering whether to get animal crackers or Lorna Doones. He'd always get the Lorna Doones, but swear that next time, he'd go for the...



					thedailywtf.com
				











						The Brillant Paula Bean
					

Heidi S and Michael Hanson's employer was building an enterprise shipping/warehousing system but didn't have enough in-house resources to do it. One of the contractors they brought in to help fill the gaps was Paula, an "experienced Java programmer with strong knowledge of the shipping...



					thedailywtf.com


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 12, 2021)

astyle said:


> Try some Donkey Balls or Goat Balls sometime


I'm having a Milkshake right now.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2021)

Set up another House Round of Mai Tai on me. Double rum shots. Keep 'em coming.

I'll have another chocolate milk, please.


----------



## Hakaba (Aug 13, 2021)

Seen in my office (I remove the firm logo).


----------



## astyle (Aug 13, 2021)

Hakaba said:


> Seen in my office (I remove the firm logo).


That stuff is a trap, seriously. Stay away, or better yet, lobby to have it removed. That is a SECURITY RISK, seriously!


----------



## astyle (Aug 13, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 10982
> Set up another House Round of Mai Tai on me. Double rum shots. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> I'll have another chocolate milk, please.


Where's that???? (GPS coordinates, please!)


----------



## Hakaba (Aug 13, 2021)

astyle said:


> That stuff is a trap, seriously. Stay away, or better yet, lobby to have it removed. That is a SECURITY RISK, seriously!


I post this here because it is funny for me. I hope nobody will use it...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2021)

astyle said:


> Where's that???? (GPS coordinates, please!)


39.71N 91.39W


----------



## fr33bsd (Aug 17, 2021)

Greetings,

I just wanted to release something funny....





Maybe you also want to express yourself the funny way.


----------



## SKull (Aug 17, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 10982
> Set up another House Round of Mai Tai on me. Double rum shots. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> I'll have another chocolate milk, please.


"bring me a drink"
"How old are you sir?"
"sudo bring me a drink"


----------



## fr33bsd (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 28, 2021)

If you accidentally end up inside vi, you can quit it by pressing Escape, colon (:), q (q), bang (!) and pressing return.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 11, 2021)

Spamku:


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 12, 2021)

Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam!
Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam

Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am

Lovely Spam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spam!

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam!


----------



## a6h (Sep 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436835559264202759


----------



## a6h (Sep 16, 2021)

*Beware of Spies Government Security Notice WWI print(1) Poster*​


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 1, 2021)

I like the last one.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Menelkir (Oct 6, 2021)

That's one of the reasons I use _chimichanga_, it's way better than _contraption:_ A _chimichanga_ is a terrible _contraption_ (like the "gambiarra" one).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## astyle (Oct 6, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> That's one of the reasons I use _chimichanga_, it's way better than _contraption:_ A _chimichanga_ is a terrible _contraption_ (like the "gambiarra" one).


Funny you should say that... I tried 'em and like 'em. Pretty tasty contraption, IMHO.


Trihexagonal said:


> Spamku:
> 
> View attachment 11317


Not enough to interest me, with the current exchange rates:


----------



## astyle (Oct 6, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam!
> Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam
> 
> Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
> ...


You like pig smoothie?


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 6, 2021)

I like all animals mashed and smashed. Delicious!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Oct 6, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> View attachment 11595


Accommodations for Jeff Bezos and Captain Kirk?


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Crivens (Oct 6, 2021)

Bad Robot! Bad!!


----------



## astyle (Oct 6, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> I like all animals mashed and smashed. Delicious!


Give me Kobe beef!


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## sko (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> Give me Kobe beef!


I used to open the freezer, count how many packs of meat were there and that's how many days left before I had before Ihad to go to the store. To buy more meat. 
A diet high in lightly cooked red meat keeps your body's natural hormonal kill or be killed life saving violence from falling below the extreme level, and ready to go ballistic at a moments notice.

For a strong body, healthy life and longevity..


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

Two services that no classy neighbourhood should be without. 

Both in one place. What more could a person want?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 9, 2021)

sossego said:


> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ashen1/ashen/menu/build/intro.htm



Haha … thanks to the Wayback Machine: <https://web.archive.org/web/2016031...tlworld.com/ashen1/ashen/menu/build/intro.htm>


----------



## a6h (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## sko (Oct 20, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Haha … thanks to the Wayback Machine: <https://web.archive.org/web/2016031...tlworld.com/ashen1/ashen/menu/build/intro.htm>





> Even if the end result is a totally non-functional pile of junk, it is still as reliable as any PC built with a VIA chipset and an ATI graphics card.



Oh god, this gave me horrible flashbacks...  VIA KT133 southbridge bug and those eternal "almost-beta" drivers from ATI.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 24, 2021)

Users of FreeBSD benefit from the Linuxulator.

Users of Linux benefit from the FreeBaShDulator:







> FreeBSD 14.0 introduces a new feature called “Bash”.
> 
> It allows users with limited command-line experience to run arbitrary programs with elevated privileges on Linux


----------



## scottro (Oct 24, 2021)

Sigh, more Linux BASHing (see what I did there?)


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## scottro (Nov 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6tt88zzqvI_


Joe Rogan didn't realize this was satire, apparently. I'm not surprised.


----------



## sko (Nov 3, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Users of FreeBSD benefit from the Linuxulator.
> 
> Users of Linux benefit from the FreeBaShDulator:
> 
> View attachment 11810


New Bash features to improve the experience for Linux users:
- run code directly from stackoverflow
- write to stdout in binary to make it compatible with systemd/logd
- auto-prefix every command with 'sudo'


----------



## Menelkir (Nov 3, 2021)

sko said:


> New Bash features to improve the experience for Linux users:
> - run code directly from stackoverflow
> - write to stdout in binary to make it compatible with systemd/logd
> - auto-prefix every command with 'sudo'


At this point, it's more like a zsh new feature.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## astyle (Nov 13, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> View attachment 11992


Yeah, the ones at top create smoke and mirrors about "You're too low on the IT totem pole, so we can't give you info on this device. It will be your ass on the line if you mess it up and it leaks millions of dollars' worth of data". Then they hire a consultant for those same millions, but data gets stolen anyway. Then they're too embarrassed to admit that the real issue all along was moronic setup of the bespoke device.


----------



## a6h (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 22, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> At this point, it's more like a zsh new feature.


Not funny, zsh is my root shell.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Erichans (Nov 28, 2021)

The applicant might have had more luck with the immediate predecessor of this hiring manager: a bit taller and a lot more flexible.


----------



## astyle (Nov 28, 2021)

Or the successor: Capacity closer to applicant's, so it's easier to see the value for the bottom line.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## astyle (Dec 4, 2021)

C


eternal_noob said:


> View attachment 12225


City dog needs to recover under the tailpipes after too much fresh air in the wilderness


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 5, 2021)

eternal_noob

now you can _never_ change your signature 
now everyone wants a dog named R. Buckminster Fuller that thinks _only_ of beautiful solutions.


----------



## astyle (Dec 5, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> eternal_noob
> 
> now you can _never_ change your signature
> now everyone wants a dog named R. Buckminster Fuller that thinks _only_ of beautiful solutions.


I prefer German Shepherds, they're smart and keep you in good physical shape. If I do get a pup, I think I'll name it Buster.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 6, 2021)

And this is how it ended




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gYXpRWHVIPE_


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 9, 2021)

It really happened...


----------



## covacat (Dec 9, 2021)

ahahaha !#$!@#$!@


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 9, 2021)

I recognize the reference: http://bash.org/?244321


----------



## baaz (Dec 9, 2021)

*OBS IS FOR SOYBOYS!*


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> It really happened...
> 
> View attachment 12255


My reality at work  I'm the engineer messing with designers


----------



## a6h (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 10, 2021)

These little yappers in parks...




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e-9dNfcOoWQ_


----------



## baaz (Dec 14, 2021)

"You are what you eat!"


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 15, 2021)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ViciousTalkativeDogwoodclubgall-mobile.mp4


----------



## Scribner (Dec 15, 2021)

When Manhattanites neglected to dial the "1" before the area code, they got an improv comedian instead of tech support for a Barnes & Noble internet service based in Houston. Hilarity ensues, as the unsuspecting callers think they're talking to a real tech support agent. It's like prank calling in reverse.

I thought this comedy album was hilarious in high school. I'm not sure if I'm getting old or if I've just heard it too many times, but it used to seem a lot funnier.

More at <https://www.mattbesser.com/dumbass/>. Note: explicit.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 18, 2021)

In Germany, they sell LibreOffice and OpenOffice for ONLY 19.99 €


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

For that price it's a bargain.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

Scribner said:


> When Manhattanites neglected to dial the "1" before the area code, they got an improv comedian instead of tech support for a Barnes & Noble internet service based in Houston.



Around forty years ago, me and my flatmates occasionally had fun with misdialled incoming calls to what people thought was a carpet retailer. I hope no-one there got the sack.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 18, 2021)

I once found a website where someone had the mp3s of telemarketing goons with STT/Eliza/TTS. Could not find it again, sadly.


----------



## SKull (Dec 20, 2021)

baaz said:


> View attachment 12291View attachment 12291
> "You are what you eat!"


Not yet. But Microsoft sure is lurking in the corner, waiting for Linus to die.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 30, 2021)

How to open a door - Finnish instructional video from 1979
(With subtitles)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wof0xPUmW38_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 30, 2021)

```
_______________________________________
/ Nyt tiedän suomalaisen viittomakielen \
\ "pois minusta ja" "kohti minua".      /
 ---------------------------------------
        \   ^__^
         \  (oo)\_______
            (__)\       )\/\
                ||----w |
                ||     ||
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

This screenshot (not my own) made me laugh a few months ago: 






The sad part: truth of what was written scrawled across the screenshot (someone's shock at the slowness of FreeBSD). The happy part: FreeBSD Foundation-funded work to end the situation


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 24, 2022)

The importance of namespacing.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 24, 2022)

That's the best one I've seen in a _looooooooong_ time!


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 24, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> The importance of namespacing.
> 
> View attachment 12719


Not to mention she's asking the computer to measure a Ferengi technology.


----------



## RoGeorge (Jan 27, 2022)

Rare incidental footage of baby Beastie and baby Jesus playing together:

God testing a software | "Tales from the Multiverse" - by Tumblehead




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTgcBRC4FE_


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 29, 2022)

Smileys in a German newspaper in 1893.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 30, 2022)

☑ Measurably the top item of all time, *97%* up-voted (267 points). Credit: /u/Motorpigeon

Amateurs, gamers, professionals: fear not. A more recent post with _non_-edible content is *99%* up-voted.​


----------



## bsduck (Jan 30, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Kreisblatt für den Kreis Malmedy


Malmedy is in Belgium today, the fact they were already drawing comics may have been a good argument to get the region annexed.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 30, 2022)

Just for the record, here's the text of that article:


> Ein Setzerscherz: Als ein Beispiel, wie man aus einfachen Linien und Klammern das Bild eines menschlichen Gesichtes herstellen und dieser Physiognomie sogar verschiedenen Ausdruck verleihen kann, mag das folgende Letterngemälde dienen, welches der Muße und guten Laune des Mitgliedes der Typographiegilde sein Entstehen verdankt, und den Gesichtsausdruck eines Lustigen, eines Gleichgültigen und eines Traurigen zur Anschauung bringt.



The fact that this only a single sentence is worth an additional post.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't know which is funnier: 

the profile wording of Mrs Potaoes Exposed
the fact that it's not necessary to spell-check the word Promse before writing authoritatively about _The Promse of Science_.






grahamperrin said:


> I sought _potato_ in my browser history, before …
> 
> (The history amused me, but I have a warped sense of humour.)



If it's too warped: sorry.

If I had not deleted my Twitter account: I'd follow Mrs P.E. and vigorously defend her right to not have her children exposed to the risks of potatoes, risks that are documented in more than fifty scientific published articles.


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm more upset about the lack of space after comma , but I don't have Twitter so who knows, might be just yet another wrong html standard mangling spaces there, just like consecutive spaces are mangled here.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 6, 2022)

When you opened the code you wrote two weeks ago.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

RoGeorge said:


> … might be just yet another wrong html standard mangling spaces there, …



Oh I'm _certain_ that it wasn't a standards issue. I repeatedly roasted the person who pretended to be the person portrayed. The mis-spelt promse was one of a number of ongoing jokes about the scientific veracity. 'Nuff said, I think, 'cause the truths were/are a tad contentious.


----------



## astyle (Feb 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I don't know which is funnier:
> 
> the profile wording of Mrs Potaoes Exposed
> the fact that it's not necessary to spell-check the word Promse before writing authoritatively about _The Promse of Science_.
> ...


That is how you expose a pretender from the real McCoy. The real McCoy would have more substance than 0's and 1 backing their output.


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## baaz (Feb 6, 2022)

RoGeorge said:


>


doas!


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 6, 2022)

On */Linux, it's actually `sudo rm -fr` followed by bsdinstall


----------



## SKull (Feb 7, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> On */Linux, it's actually `sudo rm -fr` followed by bsdinstall


command 'bsdinstall' not found.
Help!


----------



## Friend Of Jolly Devil (Feb 7, 2022)

SKull said:


> command 'bsdinstall' not found.
> Help!



Alas, it's a -current feature, I'm not allowed to help you with it here


----------



## SKull (Feb 7, 2022)

Friend Of Jolly Devil said:


> Alas, it's a -current feature, I'm not allowed to help you with it here


Haha, shots fired!


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 12, 2022)

Minus sex not good!  


```
$ python3
Python 3.8.12 (default, Jan  2 2022, 01:12:07) 
[Clang 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c on
freebsd13
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> a = -5
>>> b = -5

>>> a is b
True

>>> a = -6
>>> b = -6

>>> a is b
False
```


----------



## chrbr (Feb 12, 2022)

The "is" operator is not "==". It compares the object id instead. But it is "funny" that the asssignment of -5 matches the human expectation and -6 does not. With one of the next releases it might be totally different instead. Python is full of surprises.


----------



## SKull (Feb 12, 2022)

chrbr said:


> The "is" operator is not "==". It compares the object id instead. But it is "funny" that the asssignment of -5 matches the human expectation and -6 does not. With one of the next releases it might be totally different instead. Python is full of surprises.


A lot of things in regards to python are funny and/or downright ridicoulus.
What's not funny is the fact that it is so widely used.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 12, 2022)

chrbr said:


> … the asssignment of -5 matches the human expectation and -6 does not. …



I have no idea what's going on, and  no wish to learn in the jokes area 


```
>>> a = -6
>>> b = -6
>>> a is b
False
>>> a = -4
>>> b = -4
>>> a is b
True
```


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 12, 2022)

Only found out accidentally about it this morning (thanks to "antae").

The weird fact is that I checked for the range, and the integers between -5 to 256 inclusive are interned.  256 is 2^8 but still not really OK, however, -5 seems completely arbitrary.  The only explanation I could imagine was Valentine's Day related.  

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13650293/understanding-pythons-is-operator


> Python is allowed to automatically intern any immutable types, but not required to do so. Different implementations will intern different values.
> 
> CPython (the implementation you're using if you don't know which implementation you're using) auto-interns small integers and some special singletons like False, but not strings (or large integers, or small tuples, or anything else).



Just tried moments ago in a Windows XP 32bits laptop with Python 2.7.9 from 2014, and it does the same.


----------



## Jose (Feb 12, 2022)

chrbr said:


> The "is" operator is not "==". It compares the object id instead. But it is "funny" that the asssignment of -5 matches the human expectation and -6 does not. With one of the next releases it might be totally different instead. Python is full of surprises.


At least they didn't do the "===" thing from Javascript. Apologies if this has been posted before:




__





						Wat
					






					www.destroyallsoftware.com


----------



## Vull (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 20, 2022)

Long ago, in response to Mister Angry (hated his ex-wife, et cetera):


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## aragats (Feb 28, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> X=X+1


Here is another example, which makes happy all.


----------



## astyle (Feb 28, 2022)

aragats said:


> Here is another example, which makes happy all.View attachment 13136


Oh, try this on for size: 1!=1 is just as true.  Zero factorial equals one. One factorial also equals one. Not only is that mathematically correct, programmers would only be half happy about that.


----------



## Profighost (Feb 28, 2022)

Who programmed in "older" languages knows that = does not mean "equal" but "copy the value from the right to the adress of the left."
Because of copying values is way more often needed than comparisons the developers of most programming languages willfully implemented this "small error" to save typing effort. Pascal, originally found by a swiss professor ment to be as a teaching language and therefore being correctly had := for allocation and a single = really ment comparison.
As a result almost everybody who learned programming with Pascal and later started programming in C was really confused 

To make a bad joke I just made up in XML that would read kind like this:


```
<allocate>
<title: x=x+1>
    <begin allocation>
        <start allocation of x>
            <x>, <x>, <1>
                <(calculate)>
                    <x:=x+1>
                        <x><=><:><(><x><)><+><(><1><)></>
                    </x:=x+1>
                <(end_calculate)>
            </x>, </x>, </1>
        </end allocation_of_x>
    </end allocation>
</allocate>
```

I really hate XML! It's all what in 70 years of development a programming language must _not_ do.
Or, as Linus put it:


> “XML is crap. Really. There are no excuses. XML is nasty to parse for humans, and it’s a disaster to parse even for computers. There’s just no reason for that horrible crap to exist.”


– Linus Torvalds, 2014)
100% agreement. Anybody putting config-files, especialy on a POSIX-System in form of xml misses the fundamental point of programming completely.


To make it up a bit again I'm telling a joke (even if this one has a beard) that may be actually funny:

*Why C++ is like teenage sex?*

- It is on everyone's mind all the time.
- Everyone talks about it all the time.
- Almost no one is really doing it.
- The few are doing it:
        - doing it poorly
        - sure it will be better next time
        - not practicing it safely


----------



## astyle (Feb 28, 2022)

Profighost said:


> *Why C++ is like teenage sex?*
> 
> - It is on everyone's mind all the time.


I thought that was Java.


Profighost said:


> - Everyone talks about it all the time.


Hello, Python!


Profighost said:


> - Almost no one is really doing it.


GNOME and KDE are pretty prominent examples.


Profighost said:


> - The few are doing it:
> - doing it poorly
> - sure it will be better next time
> - not practicing it safely


Java was supposed to be a memory-safe alternative.  Rust is supposed to be type-safe. Python is supposed to enforce scoping. Ruby on Rails, Haskell, etc. are also trying to jump on the bandwagon of fixing what's wrong with C++, and end up reinventing the wheel in the process. You want better C++? try brainfuck (I picked that up in another thread: 
	

	







						I'm thinking of getting out of the software business
					

There is a GraphQL server called Hot Chocolate that can use a web socket client called Strawberry Shake. I often see other similarly named libraries and packages.   It's difficult to be serious anymore.




					forums.freebsd.org
				



, on page 2)


----------



## Profighost (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah, I know bf.

I teached myself Assembler a couple of years ago (8bit MCUs). And I learned much about programming, such as some things on the higher languages I formerly programmed with only I did not actually understand completely. Because that's nothing you can learn by a language itself but it could be very helpful if one knows it. Classical example is to really understand floating point on binary level. One does not have to learn Assembler for that, of course, but understand floating point may prevent some funny surprises.
What I wanted to say what I learned, what I _experienced_, was what higher programming languages are all about:
Not only giving the programmer a toolbox of pre-made operations and control structures but data types.
That's what everbody knows, who programs.
But having this experienced by doing some programming effort on lowest level, makes you really understand why - and further points:
Every higher programming language - if not being kind of an experimental joke like bf - is to make things easier.
Easier is realized by leaving out and limitations.
So it's a law of nature that every language is specialized.
The more distance you want to have from Assembler the more specialized a language becomes, the more its use is narrowed plus other limitations. And vice versa, the more general, flexible and adaptive a langauge should be, the closer you get to Assembler again.
C is the very first and smallest step from machine to a higher language. Who does not know Assembler will not see it. But since I've learned it, it's obvious to me.

But this I also learned means -  now I get to my point - one has to chose the right language for each purpose.
But that's not always done, since in many companies there often is one language to do everything, and not few programmers only know one, or two languages and not seldom refuse to learn another one.
And by mutual proving thus results in more and less popular languages instead of using the right one.
And that's what the joke originally was coming from.

I admit:
The joke is from the late 1990s, when C++ starts to become popular, not actually was a real systems language yet and Java was still in a very early development state - if even existed (I'm not in Java), because there were times when Webpages consisted of HTML only... (Those were the days of information via www, not craptainment - at least if the page was not _written_ by someone just started on learning HTML and because of being surprised what all can be done with it also did it all 

Since the last 25 years three things of the internet haven't changed:
1. Knowing technically how to produce a Website does not necessarily means how to design it well.
Current trend is since nobody reads no text anymore most text is outrages cattle fieces, optical trappings really, to simulate content.
At least more and more designers put the wanted link-buttons again on the top of a site, so I don't wish for a motor driven scrollwheel no more 
2. The time a webpage needs to load is constant, because all improvement of tranferspeed is eaten up by more crap to be transferred. 
3. With each new version each website becomes worse.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 3, 2022)

After following a link out from discussion of hier(4) and related history, I mistook the image on the left as a badly cropped version of the FreeBSD Project logo icon.



jrm@ said:


> … just because the deadline has ended, doesn't mean that we won't still accept good proposals. …



Is it too late for me to propose Foundation-funded new spectacles?


----------



## Vull (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## astyle (Mar 9, 2022)

Vull said:


> View attachment 13253


Pretty dark humor here, and a pretty far-flung connection to make. The real reason for the cookie design has more to do with chemical properties of the cookie dough - perforating the dough like that allows for a more even bake.  Long live food science, it's what top chefs at Michelin 5-star restaurants know.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 10, 2022)

WOM = Write Only Memory


----------



## Jose (Apr 10, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> WOM = Write Only Memory





			http://www.ganssle.com/misc/wom1.jpg


----------



## Jose (Apr 10, 2022)

I recently heard a variation of the old "only 2 hard things..." joke.



> There are only two hard problems in distributed systems:  2. Exactly-once delivery 1. Guaranteed order of messages 2. Exactly-once delivery




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632260618599403520_View: https://twitter.com/mathiasverraes/status/632260618599403520_


----------



## Crivens (Apr 13, 2022)

Q: Why should you never trust atoms?
A: Because they make up everything.

Yeah, Ghostbusters!


----------



## sko (Apr 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> WOM = Write Only Memory



Haven't you heard of WORN-memory? write once, read never - it is usually used to hold /dev/null


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 14, 2022)

Forgot about /dev/null


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 17, 2022)

Yvette's bookshelf.


----------



## a6h (Apr 18, 2022)

You can pick your motherboard, and you can pick your BIOS, but you can't pick your motherboard's BIOS.
-- 0xA6


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## a6h (Apr 26, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> View attachment 13747



If the 'user stack' is not zero-filled, e.g. 4.2BSD, then, each time, you may get different results.


----------



## scottro (May 5, 2022)

I thought this was pretty funny, as well as accurate


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 17, 2022)

TerryBullMan said:


> I, TerryBullMan, am a terrible man.





grahamperrin said:


> … _Ann Job_, on special occasions. That is, unless there's already a member who's an @AnnJob



If you marry Ann, may she keep her maiden name? Or will she be Ann Man?


----------



## a6h (May 25, 2022)

WWW is longer than World Wide Web.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Depending on the algorithm, the controller might stop using a block and start using another one from spare capacity and remap it so you don't even notice.



Tommy Cooper explains wear levelling and the rest:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9UMvfKBaZI_ 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D6KBqgNGDw_


----------



## stratact (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hbsd (Jun 3, 2022)

FreeBSD user walks into a Linux bar.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 5, 2022)

While tracing firewall rules with ping to 8.8.8.8 and see 7,777ms as respond


----------



## Crivens (Jul 5, 2022)

hbsd said:


> FreeBSD user walks into a Linux bar.


"Boys and girls of Manchester, I just popped in from *opens jacket* Liverpooool..."
Gotta watch that flick again.


----------



## Profighost (Jul 7, 2022)

In the attic I found a Sinclair ZX80. Now I want to run the Linux distri "FreeBSD 15-CURRENT" into a VM on it, to play rogue as MMORPG.
Please tell me how!


----------



## Profighost (Jul 7, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> WOM = Write Only Memory


WOM-original-datasheet.pdf



			StackPath


----------



## bsduck (Jul 7, 2022)

firefox is not unix, it is something horrible
					

Do you agree?  If you find with google a pdf file, you cannot get the URL, because it downloads the file and presents a local URL to the downloaded file. In particular, you cannot do a bookmark to the original URL.  Copy with mouse key1 in the results of google and trying to paste with key 2...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



... I have to agree, so I corrected the branding accordingly:


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Crivens (Jul 8, 2022)

bsduck said:


> ... I have to agree, so I corrected the branding accordingly:


Gemein


----------



## scottro (Jul 8, 2022)

(Adding afterwards).

Sorry people, this was the wrong thread. From a couple of the posts above, I thought I was in the firefox thread.
I guess I'll leave the rest of this in, which reminds me of the FreeBSD fortune to the effect that maybe the purpose of your life is to be a warning to others.
Anyway, what I originally wrote is below.


I've been playing with LIbrewolf a little, on an Alma9 Linux test install. It does seem fast, but with the flatpak version that Alma has seems to be odd on downloads. It doesn't seem to download the files. I also have a multibooting laptop with Mint and others on it, which has a non-flatpak version of Librewolf and on that, it works properly. I'm too lazy to scroll back up, I but I think I already mentioned that in order to play some videos, e.g., Netflix and friends, you have to find the librewolf.cfg file (not reachable through the browswer, often hard to find) and comment out the DRM lines.

I don't know if that would be relevant if it gets ported to FreeBSD, as FreeBSD's chromium and firefox don't support Widevine, but, aside from the flatpak oddities with downloads, I have to say that it does seem  a nice browser.  As it seems much faster than firefox, I do wonder what information firefox is sending where to slow things down.


----------



## astyle (Jul 8, 2022)

bsduck said:


> firefox is not unix, it is something horrible
> 
> 
> Do you agree?  If you find with google a pdf file, you cannot get the URL, because it downloads the file and presents a local URL to the downloaded file. In particular, you cannot do a bookmark to the original URL.  Copy with mouse key1 in the results of google and trying to paste with key 2...
> ...


Back to Mozilla? 







The 'Mo' part can very well be mangled to mean 'Monster'


----------



## RoGeorge (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Menelkir (Jul 10, 2022)

astyle said:


> Back to Mozilla?


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 10, 2022)

I can't avoid it.


----------



## jbo (Jul 10, 2022)

Crivens said:


> Gemein


Oi! Forum Rule #9
And no, you may not get nit-picky about the exact spelling of that rule now 

(obviously a joke - you may consider yourself warned nonetheless )


----------



## Crivens (Jul 15, 2022)

Modern logos in medival versions:


			https://debeste.de/upload/4671e4b5b20f57ff5dda3e73c232ba3f2948.jpg


----------



## Crivens (Jul 27, 2022)

Do something new every day.



			https://debeste.de/upload2/v/324b7e97eed8cf6d90d7d876ad03c41d1604.mp4


----------



## Crivens (Aug 16, 2022)

Warning: site is NSFW.

https://www . oglaf.com / collider/

Remove the spaces, they disable prefetching by your browser and may save you a trip to HR.


----------



## jbo (Aug 16, 2022)

Crivens said:


> Warning: site is NSFW.


That depends on the type of industry you're working in - I guess


----------



## Crivens (Aug 16, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> That depends on the type of industry you're working in - I guess


Not in the webcam centric women dominated home office industrie of negociable affection  High time someone demands a 50:50 quota there.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 16, 2022)

I wonder if some NSFW sites are run on a freebsd-server ?


----------



## Crivens (Aug 16, 2022)

Looks like you want to volunteer for an in-depth investigation  - for scientific reasons, you know


----------



## Profighost (Aug 18, 2022)

According to company's social program regulations I hereby publicly praise


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)

>


BSD ...


----------



## scottro (Oct 23, 2022)

How do you know that someone uses ArchLinux?

Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)

I tried two times to install arch from scratch and failed two times. 
Arch is for installer heroes.


----------



## jbo (Oct 23, 2022)

Before moving to FreeBSD I used Arch exclusively for several years. Within the scope of Linux, it was not a bad experience at all.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)

I cheated, and used EndeavourOS, which is Arch but with an easy installer.


----------



## scottro (Oct 23, 2022)

I think Alain De Vos is smarter than I am, I gave up on labwc, couldn't get it to read my rc.xml. And, Arch's install seems to have gotten more complicated and less well documented than it used to be. But, I usually keep a copy around as they don't usually mangle an upstream package, and I *used* (haven't tried for a long time) to be easily able  to install it on an empty partition from a running system. You probably still can, and most of the time, if I find a doc on the Arch Wiki, it's pretty good. A lot of times I choose their wiki over the handbook for some applications.

Back to jokes, an Emo Philips line that cracked me up, possibly because I live in NYC and have run into nasty librarians.

I went to the library to get a card. He said, Prove you live in New York City.  So, I stabbed him.

And another Arch joke. It's a drawing, which I can't find, and in the original, the guy's line is I'm a vegetarian.  At any rate, in a men's room, there's a long line of empty urinals. A guy is at one in the middle and someone comes to use the one right next to him, and says,

Y'know, I use ArchLinux.

One more comment on them. Back when Judd Vinet, its creator, was in charge, they were much nicer. I realize their forums are busy so they have to keep some things in line, but I see them close posts with something like, it's been asked, do a web search, with no other help. In many ways, it seems like a bunch of angsty teen agers these days.
I don't like to judge---aww, who am I kidding, I love to judge, it's one way we old people amuse ourselves.  

Ok, to end with a joke,

Mitch Hedberg line.

I don't know if it's a hippopotamus or just a really cool potamus.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)

Note, EndeavourOS forum, Arch-clone, is a friendly environment. It's not "elitair" at all.
But I switched to gentoo-linux & freebsd for configuration reasons. (eg make config /// USE-flags )


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Voltaire (Oct 23, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I tried two times to install arch from scratch and failed two times.
> Arch is for installer heroes.


I've always found Arch Linux easier to install than FreeBSD. Ok, the very first part is easier on FreeBSD, but there are tutorials for Arch that take relatively little time and are very simple. Once you get through this very first part you get to the graphics component and everything else that is a bit easier on Arch. Especially if you avoid the AUR as much as possible Arch is very simple.

It is true that many of their forum members can act elitist and will not help you if they feel that you have done little of your own work to solve the problem.

But if you use Arch Linux for a week and have at least average intelligence you will find that there is next to nothing difficult about most things, and it is well documented like FreeBSD.

As someone new to Linux, is Arch really as hard to install and run as an OS as people make it out to be?





						r/archlinux - As someone new to Linux, is Arch really as hard to install and run as an OS as people make it out to be?
					

60 votes and 68 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




_*I've ran "simpler" disros in the past and then not been able to find what to do when shit hits the fan*. You get used to it very quickly and probably won't look back after a few weeks.

Absolutely not. If you can read and understand documentation it's *pretty straightforward.*

IT's *really easy* if you follow the beginner';s guide on the wiki. Just don't mess with the bootloader. EVen then.. It's repairable.

I know it's literally alomst a decade later, so maybe when this was asked it was that hard and everyone else is right, but to me* it was super easy*, you just use fdisk to partition your disk, format it how it says in the wiki, install stuff with a pacstrap command, set up your hostname and password, create a new root user and give it a password, run like two commands to install grub, and install your DE, after that you just restart and everything's there.
I took way too long to install arch just because people kept saying it's super hard, and I heard a youtuber say they kept a notebook of notes on how to install arch and all of that just sounds super intimidating and kept me off for a long time, i've found it's actually much easier than ubuntu because with ubuntu I kept having small problems I couldn't find how to fix, and for arch there's just such a huge amount of resources, guides and documentation to help with almost everything you would want or need to do, the AUR has way more packages than apt and it's just much easier and gives you a lot more piece of mind than other distros._


----------



## baaz (Oct 25, 2022)

jbo said:


> Before moving to FreeBSD I used Arch exclusively for several years. Within the scope of Linux, it was not a bad experience at all.


It was just too unstable , not in anyways comparable to BSDs. And there was systemd . But i find artix too be a good alternative its lighter and boots real fast with runnit .


----------



## jbo (Oct 25, 2022)

baaz said:


> It was just too unstable , not in anyways comparable to BSDs.


Hence I wrote _"within the scope of Linux"_ 



baaz said:


> And there was systemd .


I was "lucky" enough to experience Arch before the move to systemd.
It's more of a coincidence but I stopped using Arch (and all of Linux) pretty much at the rise of systemd.

We should probably not get too off-topic tho


----------



## Voltaire (Oct 27, 2022)

I think Arch has become so popular because its very easy to use and the KISS principles. Contrary to what is said about Arch sometimes.
Systemd, pulse-audio/ALSA, AUR, bleeding-edge are some of the things that make Arch less good than FreeBSD in my case.
It has very few default packages, fewer than FreeBSD. So you do have to use the AUR and the AUR is Arch's biggest weakness in my experience


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 28, 2022)

Hey Guys, back to off-topic. I like to present:
IT Solutions, the craftsman way.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 28, 2022)

Ordoban said:


> Hey Guys, back to off-topic. I like to present:
> IT Solutions, the craftsman way.


Do I get that right? That thing switches itself by means of a transformer, coil and iron rod?


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 29, 2022)

Crivens said:


> Do I get that right? That thing switches itself by means of a transformer, coil and iron rod?


Nope. This is a digital signage application, who gets stuck from time to time, because of poor software quality. Due to security reasons, the operators are not allowed to restart the application in a regular way, and the computing device is located in a secure closed room. So this is the way to remotely press the power button to do a hard reset. A misused auxiliary contactor moves a screw, who is held and guided by bold copper wires, against the power button of that computer. Strange, but reliable and effective.


----------



## astyle (Oct 29, 2022)

Funny way to replace a human finger... oh, waitaminute, I just gave myself a brilliant idea: Ordoban should adapt this to use in artificial limb research to help amputees. John Hopkins University is eagerly awaiting results!


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 29, 2022)

That's an IT solution for office use, its equivalent for home use is this:

Linux Baby Rocker




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYcF_xX2DE8_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## alexseitsinger (Nov 11, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> View attachment 14981



As funny as these memes can be, the difference between FreeBSD and ArchLinux or any other distribution is negligible. It seems like the licensing issues that cropped up may have prevented 4.4BSD and its predecessors from overwhelming things on their own. My point is that I only let myself laugh so much at these kinds of suggestions. Eventually, we all have to decide to be real men and do it all ourselves anyway, so who gives a fuck which binaries come installed on your filesystem!


----------



## Profighost (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 8, 2022)

Future arceologists will speculate in what kind of cataclysmic event we were living. Or will put all art into the "cultish object" bin.


----------



## covacat (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 16, 2022)

Why did the bike not reach the destination?
It was two tired.


----------

